# ISIS Colchester........part 20



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies



Love, luck & sticky vibes



Natasha xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

10th April - Faith's 1/st birthday








Rachel - baseline scan

11th April - SamM - Baby Scan









14th April - Tricksy's birthday








Liz moving house <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D3%252F3%255F10%255F3v%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









15th April - Tricksy lining checking scan 









17th April - Deb's hubby's next     freezing session  

22nd April - Tricksy, scan to make sure she's thick enough  

24th April - Cleo 1st scan









25th April - Rachel Egg Collection   

28th April - Tricksy - FET - Raspberry & Ripple get a new home    
Debs starts downregging  

6th May - Rivka 1st Scan









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









8th May - Rachel & DH Wedding Anniv









9th May - Shelley's initial appointment at Isis   

10th May - Tricksy Test Date    

11th May - Tricksy Race for Life at Castle Park -

Cathie doing the Race for Life too - Sponsor me too!!!









27th May - Little Mo - Scan








Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









1st June - Lisa goes to Minorca for holidays









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday









6th August - Debs & Mr Piepigs Wedding Anniversary









13th October - Little Mo's Baby Due









31st October - SamM's Baby Due









21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday









2009

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]

22nd June - Tricksy  29th June - Tricksy, 
Lisa  Lisa 
Rachel  Rachel 
Emma -not told dh yet though 
Debs  Debs 
Cleo  Cleo 
Cath  Cath 
Little Mo  Little Mo 
Loui  Loui 
Shelley 
Liz & Faith  Liz & Faith 
Rivka  Rivka 
Sam & Amy - fingers crossed xxxx Sam & Amy - fingers crossed


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, how did you get in so quickly?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Because I didn't wait for the link   I just happened to come out of my pm's a few secs after Minxy opened the thread    and before she'd posted the link!!! 

Minxy - 30 eggs    wow thats great, no wonder your feeling a little sore   take care and please keep us posted on how the mass jiggy session goes tonight


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

just saying hi so i don't lose the thread!!

Update on my little doggie, her nail had split Ouch!!! She hates the vet and dh had to push her in the room. The vet clipped her nails and gave her some antibiotics. Oh and she's lost about 1kg in a week. The vet said that was good and he didn't think she needed to lose much more...they'll make their minds up  

Shelley and tricksy have seen my dog and they didn't think she was fat....sillt vets   

Minxy - fab news on your eggs hun. Hope you get lots of lovely blasts       rest up. You should have a break from modding


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Well how different this thread is when compared to whatever part we were on this time last year when I think we only had Liz with a baby and not, at that stage, a BFP in sight.  So glad things are changing but isn't it amazing how we have 4 BFP so close together.  I hope this gives those cycling or about to cycle a real boost because now we can all see that it can and does happen - unfortunately we just all need to be very very very very patient!!  Long may the BFPs continue.

Minxy - Well done on those 30 eggs!  HOpe you get plenty of rest because moderating us lot must take up a lot of your time (I struggle just to keep up with this thread)!

Sam


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks girls 

Yeah, DP has just been telling me off for being on here so long.....he says I should be in bed but I can't stay away from FF 

Off to bed soon though as feeling rather tired......although no doubt will be up several times during the night as drinking and peeing lots 


Take care....and I'll keep you updated !
Natasha xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

MINXY -GO TO BED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      Your dh is right. Sleep tight!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey Tricksy, Gord has just shown me a joke which you might like (and everyone else of course) ...

A guy calls his buddy, the horse rancher, and says he's sending a friend over to look at a horse.

His buddy asks, 'How will I recognize him?'

'That's easy; he's a midget with a speech impediment.'

So, the midget shows up, and the guy asks him if he's looking for a male or female horse.

'A female horth.'

So he shows him a prized filly.

'Nith lookin horth. Can I thee her eyeth'?

So the guy picks up the midget and he gives the horse's eyes the once over.

'Nith eyeth, can I thee her earzth'?

So he picks the little fella up again, and shows him the horse's ears.

'Nith earzth, can I see her mouf'?

The rancher is getting pretty ticked off by this point, but he picks him up again and shows him the horse's mouth.

'Nice mouf, can I see her Twit'?

Totally mad as fire at this point, the rancher grabs him under his arms and rams the midget's head as far as he can up the horse's [email protected]**y, pulls him out and slams him on the ground.

The midget gets up, sputtering and coughing.
'Perhapth I should rephrase that.
Can I thee her wun awound a widdle bit'?



Night night everyone xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

nite nite xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)




----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just noticed - a word has been replaced, it has put the word TWIT in instead of T W * T. How rude!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZK%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F34%255F1%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









[fly]*HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY FAITH *[/fly]

Liz - Have a fantastic day with Faith, can't believe that its been a whole year already 

Rachel - good luck with your baseline scan today


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday Faith. 

Rachel - good luck for the scan later.

Cleo - fab levels and good you didn't have to wait long for them this time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Faith - HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Liz - have fun spoiling her and enjoying the day.

Rachel - good luck with the scan today.

Tricksy - glad the reflexology session made you feel better. How are you feeling on hrt?

Cleo - your poor doggie... glad it's all over.

Em - I hope you are feeling better, take care of yourself hun.

DH was complaining today that if ISIS nurses would not have taught him how to inject he's never be able to do it now on the NHS, because the GP refused to send us to the nurse to show us how to do Clexane, and DH was worried because with ivf drugs he's been using the auto injector (you can't do that with Clexane)   He's gone on YouTube and some good soul apparently put a video there of how was was injecting herself with it - not a wimp like me  . Well anyway he's got the hange of it now. I'm lucky he doesn't mind doing them because I am a wimp about injecting myself as I said.

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

had a right palava this morning. Trying to move my gestone jab by 15 mins each day so tht i can do it the morning before i go to school. Anyway i was due to do it at 9.30 this morning. I stabbed my bum and for the first time ever i drew back blood. So replaced d again drew back blood   was getting anxious by this time. Anyway changed cheeks and guess what...more bloddy blood!! I called ISIS and julie said ot to worry but if i couldn't do then call in and they would. Anyway i drew up another lot of gestone as by this time i was a bit hysterical. Shoved it in again in my bottom and this time it went ok. So i stabbed myself 4 times this morning     Ended up doing my injection at 9.45   At least its done now.

faith - happy 1st birthday  

Rivka -glad your dh is able to do your injections, it makes life alot easier. My dh does the evening ones but he's at work for the morning ones.

Love to everyone else.  Off to nurse my sore  
love Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo -  poor you, hope your bum feels better soon  

Rivka - Clexane is dead easy to do, just inject into your tummy, grab a bit of flab and wack it in, done, don't go too close you your belly button and inject it slowly. I'm sure you'd find it less painful if you did them yourself. I have 'areas' on my legs and tummy that are more painful to inject into than others, I make sure I try and avoid these!!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,
  omg we can talk cant we  another new thread,well itis really happening got my letter through today from isis and some forms to fill in,and some stuff to read,   and telling us what to take with us when we go and i have got to have a scan   i know everyone has to have one done but im abit scared hope this dose not hert.but im very excited and really really scared ,its starting to make me think about my future and how i would like it to go,i just cant belive it is all really happening,do u think i should start getting aload of questions together?.i hope all the bfp carry on and we get a bfp aswell      .

tricksy,hello hunny how ru?i saw brenda yesterday aswell and it was alot different to last week ,in a good way,she gave me a real clean out yesterday and luckly my mum only lives down the road from her because my tummmy went funny and i needed the loo very quickly     ,and i kept thinking pls dont let me fart     ,hope ur having a better day today?  

cleo,see i told u so no more worrying or getting stressed enjoy,or it will fly bye,hope ur ok did u get ur school work done the other day?well enjoy ur last few days off.  

rachel,good luck today hunny. 

faith, happy 1st birthday sweetie hope mummy and daddy spoil u rotten.liz,how scarey a year old where does the time go?hope u all have a lovely day. 

em,hello hun how ru feeling now?and how is ds? seding u lots off big   

julia,hello my sweet how ru doing?hope u have not been moving any more furniture   and u have been relaxing. 

rivka.   that is fantastic news think i will have to meet up with all u preggie ladies so it will rub off on me.im very plsed for u hun. 

debs,thats fab news for u to everything is really looking up for u hunny ,have u decieded what to do about ur job offers?lets hope that all this    will pay off for us aswell.  

cath,hello hunny how ru doing? 

lisa,hi hun how ru?ru off today?what ru up to? 

just a question has anyone herd from laura she seems to have desappeard off the face of the earth?thought she was starting treatment this month?if ur out there hope ur ok.im having a chill day today really cant be arsed to do anything ,   well i have been to the gym and we had dog training so i have done something ,feel bad though really should get on but ................anyway hi to anyone i have missed.lots of   to u all.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just a quickie as I'm sneaking on at work!! 

Shelley - good to hear from you hun, so glad that you've got your paperwork through from Isis. Dont worry about the scan, it doesn't hurt at all, its just a bit undignified. The scanner is just like a dildo and they put it up the same way   they might move it from left to right to have a look at your ovarys and womb but it doesn't hurt at all. you just feel slightly vunerable with your legs on the rests    don't worry   

I havn't heard from Laura but she last logged on on 6th, so only a couple of days ago. Maybe she's having a tough time and just lurking. I thought that she was starting treatment this month too. 

Gotta go before I get caught!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

oh shelley keep meaning to ask you, how do you know Shane on your ********? I know him quite well, not in that way, he is the ex of my friend


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

shane zamit? i went to school with him he was in my year he is a one with the ladies     and he comes into the salon to get his hair done .glad ur ok hunny ,its all so real now


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Faith - Happy 1st   Birthday

Liz - Hope you've had a lovely day with Faith......OMG how quick has that year gone  

Cleo - Ohhhhhh poor you with the injections......sounds painful   Hope you can sit down ok  

Shelley - Great that you've got your paperwork through - it must seem really real now,  As Tricksy said the scans don't hurt hun its just a bit embarrasing.......legs akimbo and all that    Your so good going to the gym,  I went and did my shopping this morning and this afternoon i went with my Mum to the pictures to see "Son of Rambow" it was ok

Rachel - Thinking of you today  

Byseeeeeee bye for now be back later
love Lisa xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Liz- I hope Faith has had a lovely birthday today and you have spoilt her rotten! i cant beleive a year has gone by so fast! is she walking yet? Also saw your date for moving is this weekend - hope all goes well hunny  

Cleo - you poor thing, you must have been in a state, not surprised, hope your   is ok now!!

Julia - didnt get the joke until i saw your post saying that the word had been changed!   hope your ok

Rachel - hope today went well for you  

SamM - is it your scan tomorrow hun? hope all goes well  

Lisa - hows you??  

Shelley - thats wonderful news hunny, try not to worry to much though sweetie - i dont remember being in any pain having scans - its a little uncomfortable but really nothing to worry about - they always tell you to relax and actually it does help - we are here for you sweetie xxxxx

Speaking of people we havent heard of, has anyone heard from Livvy? Tricksy, think you were in contact with her wernt you??

Just a quickie from me - ds is starting to feel better - he may go to school tomorrow but will defo start boarding sunday now! im on my own mon & tues if anyone fancies keeping me company!! form an orderly queue please 

Must dash soz
Em x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

the wilsons said:


> shane zamit? i went to school with him he was in my year he is a one with the ladies    and he comes into the salon to get his hair done .glad ur ok hunny ,its all so real now


I'll have to fill you in on a few things hun, not on here though!!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

really ,im intreged tell me all


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

i'll pm you xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - thats so not fair - i want to know too


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

its very quite on here were is everyone tonight?just be reading through all the paper isis sent through and its all very mind blowing and such big words think i need to read again to try to get my head round it all ,     but i really need to know all this now ,just hope i can get my head round all this.hope ur all ok.sorry to go on.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em -     

Shelley - If you get stuck with anything then just ask us, some of the words can be really confusing


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Faith!!!!

Rachel; - hope the scan went ok today

shelley - glad to hear you have the paperwork and things are moving quickly.  the dildocam is not painful at all, just a bit undignified!

love to all 


xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley - you're going to be fine hun. You get used to the dildo cam and just get on with it. Its so funny as the amount of times i've been to see a specialist or someone about my fertility and out of habit just dropped my knickers     

rachel - how did the scan go??

Angel - would love to have kept you company hun but i have to go back to work   really not looking forward to it. Big step for ds then on sunday. I bet he's as nervous as you are hun. How often does he come home??


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just a real quicky from me tonight I'm afraid  and no time for personals sorry (long story but does anyone else's dog have a thing about badger poo?   yuck - say no more about it methinks but it's lucky I'm an animal lover!) except to say good luck tomorrow for your scan tomorrow SamM    , and Minxy I can't believe you had 30 eggs - I've never heard of anyone getting that many but well done!!!

Thanks for all your good wishes about my scan girls - it went fine though - lining is nice and thin and I got the go ahead to start my stimms tomorrow so it feels like it's all happening at last - I'm just praying this run of BFP's continues for the next few of us.  Have also now met the sonogropher (is that how you spell it?) who wasn't even going to introduce himself to me until I asked him his name just before he was about to stick the scanner up me (he did look a bit embarrassed though when I asked but I wasn't going to let him get away with that  ) and Shelley, as Tricksy says it is all very undignified but hopefully it will be worth it in the end.

Anyway bye everyone - I'm off to Wales again for the weekend to see my family and also bury DH's mums ashes   but should be back Sunday night for my next scan on Monday morning - will hopefully have time to catch up with you then - not too much chatting while I'm away please!

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

so will it be a man donig the scan omg how imbarrasing        i will be cleaning myself all morning before     

rachel,glad ur scan went well.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley, some times its a man but if Fiona or Julie do the scan then they can do it but Gemma is not qualified and she's not allowed to do scans so he comes in a couple of times a week. When I had my scan on Monday Julie did it and I think that Fiona is doing mine on Tuesday next week. It just depends on who you get hun. Don't worry, they see wannys all day long, I'm sure one looks pretty much like the other!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

SamOTM - just want to send good wishes for your scan tomorrow.

Rachel - glad to hear your scan went ok, hope the weekend goes well  

Em - not free mon/tue I'm afraid.

Shelley - seriously don't worry, last time I had a scan not only was I still bleeding but the nurse started off then had to go and get the consultant for a second opinion so I was double dildo-cammed (thats sounds dodgy written like that but you know what I mean) and making the cam all gross!!  euughhhhh

Am absolutely shattered so gonna pop off again now

xxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

Shelley, don't worry, the first time will probably be the worst, but then like the rest of us you will get used to dropping your knickers for strangers! Try not to worry about it, it only takes a matter of minutes, and just think of the end result - it is worth it.

Rachel, good news re the scan, that is fab. Hope your trip home goes well - are you visiting your sister too?

Happy belated birthday to Faith for yesterday. I hope she was spoilt rotten and had a fab day. 

Emma, glad to hear DH is starting to feel better. Will be thinking about you on Sunday. Did anyone see the programme called "Cotton Wool Kids" last night? I blubbed when the lady was dropping her son off at school to go on a school holiday. She was trying so hard to be brave and not let him see how upset she was. The first week will be the hardest for you, but just think of the benefits for him. Hope you will be okay.  

Tricksy, what are you up to for your birthday weekend then? Or is it a surprise? I hope you have a lovely time.

Can anyone help me with the ticker please? I have got the choice of using a HTML code of BBCode or EZCode. Which one do I want? Also where does it go, on the ticker wall or profile ticker box? Oh I wish I knew a bit more about all this stuff - my technology knowledge stopped when Walkman's came out!!

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all okay. Will do more personals later.

xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Little Mo*....

You want the BBCode and you can either paste it into your tickerwall so it only shows in your profile or if you want it to show on every message you post, then you need to paste it into your signature.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Minxy - how are you feeling today?? hopefully a bit less bloated and not so sore  

Little Mo - Si is taking me out for the day tomorrow but I have no idea where we are going, its a surprise!! I've got to take my driving licence and some other id so goodness knows!!!! Looking forward to it though


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Minxy. I shall give it a go now. 

Tricksy, ooooh, I wonder what it could be? How exciting!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Tricksy - how exciting! I bet you'll have quite a story to tell us after this weekend   

SamM -   for your scan today, sure it's all fine and dandy.

Shelley - ISIS do use many confusing words, this is when I first found ff because I was getting all mixed up with so much new information. Do ask us if there's anything you don't understand. About the scan, it REAALY does not hurt one bit, and I'm a wimp so I should know   They tell you to take a couple of deep breaths and when you do that the thing is in and you never felt it. Yes, quite embarrasing, but they ask you to underss behind a curtain and put a sheet on so they don't actually look at you while doing the scan, they are much more interested in looking at the screen you know  

Rachel - excellent results!   for stimming. Hope things go well in Wales  

Cleo - poor you! What an experience... Hope you are not sore already.

Em - quite a move for DS on Sunday, how soon will he be home then? And do you go to visit him? Sorry can meet you Mon or Tue because I'm at work (Friday is my day off).

Cathie - hope to catch you and DH on Saturday.

Minxy - take care of yourself, and   for these many eggies to be doing a good old double juggy  

Hello everyone else!

Rivka x


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Hello!!  

new to this thread!

am at ISIS for my 4th ICSI attempt - was at the Bridge but as moved to North Esses a changes seemed a good idea

had the nurses chat with Gemma y/day (she is lovely)- there seems to be more drugs-not sure if good or bad.....!!!

due to start downregging on the 30 April 

Not sure how chatty i can be on this thread as you all seemto know each other really well - hope you don't me joining in!!

Sam xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam - Welcome to our thread   you are more than welcome in here, in fact both of our Sam's have successfully had treatment. Our first Sam had her daughter in February and our other Sam is about 10 weeks pregnant at the moment. All of us have been 'new' at some stage and we yack so much that you'll feel like you know us very well in a few days!!  Some guys can't post everyday but that doesn't matter, just come and visit us when you can  

Gemma is nice but she is not qualified as a nurse, don't want to worry you as she is fine but certainly not our favourite on here!! Fiona or Julie are wonderful and truly lovely. Are you under Gidon Lieberman or Dr Boto?? I'm under Gidon and love him, he is just fantastic.

Good luck with your treatment, not long until you start down regging     The extra drugs (possibly Clexane and/or Gestone for you??) seem to be helping, we've had a big fun of bfp's at the moment and we have 4 preggy ladies on here   and 4 babies born so far. 

Rivka - I am very excited about tomorrow, think it might be a 4x4 day in my car, not sure though. Very excited if it is as I love that sort of thing. I'll keep you posted xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sammij -   welcome to the ISIS thread hunny - we are all very friendly on here and are here to support each other - you too are included in that. I joined this thread probably around 18months ago and felt everyone knew each other so well that i would be the outsider, but i can honestly say i was made so welcome that i never felt that and have never looked back   One thing i do know is that i couldnt have got through some really bad times (and good times) without my friends i have made on here - i hope you find all the support and love you need hun -     for your next cycle


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Aww thanks  - feel at home already!!  

(wish iwas at home today - am doign this at work vvv naughty but vvv addictive!!!)

Tricksy -funny you say that about Gemma - my hubby wasn't keen & he couldn't say why.

Not sure what consultant i'm under as it was Aban (is that right?) with my first consultations but honestly didn't think to ask/ check y/day.

With the drugs - i'm on the pill protocal to down regg & then 2 different lots injections - i will remember at some point!!

Where can i find out more about the pill downregging?  only had sniffers before.

must get on with some work........

sam x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

ah don't worry about work!!!  Strange that your hubby didn't like Gemma, mine didn't either, from the first time he met her but couldn't give a specific reason why!!!  You would of seen Aban Kadva before, she is lovely.......I still prefer Gidon though!! At the end of the day they are all great so it doesn't really matter who you are under. 

I think that Rachel is down regging with the pill at the moment, she starts stimming today with Puregon (or gonal f) not sure what the other jab is though, could it of been Clexane (to thin your blood?)  I've not down regged totally with the pill but a few girls on here have so will be able to help with any questions you have. I think its pretty easy to be honest, you don't feel like your cycling as its only a tablet!! 

I'm finishing early today, only 2 1/2 hours left


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Mrning all,

had another nightmare with my gstone this morning, god knows whats changed to make me have all these problems. Stabbed my bum 4 times again. i get so frustrated and upset, can't wait til i've manged to move ot to a time that dh can do it. Doing a bit of housework today, nothing too strenuous though   

Sammij - welcome to the thread hun. As everyone has said we are all lovely ladies on here but we do like to chat!! Good luck for you treatment and if you need anything just shout!! 

Tricksy - oooh exciting day tomorrow then hun? All these surprises that other dh's keep doing i need to sort my dh out  

Little mo - no luck with the ticker hun?? E-mail me the dates and i'll try and do one for you if you like.....anything to get out of the rest of the housework   


rachel - glad the scan went well hun. The sonographer was really love when i had him (oooh er that sounds a bit rude!!) but it was wierd having 2 people in there and dh and me with my legs a kimbo!! Full steam ahead now for you     
Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sammij - welcome to the thread. AS the others say, we chat a lot so you'll get to know us all in no time at all. Cleo downregged on the pill so may be able to help you with any questions too. ALso - don't worry about work - I find I'm more able to get on here when I'm at w than at home    Just don't tell my boss.

Tricksy - your birthday supprise sounds fab if it involves driving of any kind. Dh got me a rally experience at Silverstone a few years ago and I loved it. 

Shelley - don't worry about the jargon and the male sonogrppher. THe jargon is all explained by the nurses and the sonogropher is actually much gentler than the female nurses when doing scans. None of them hurt but I have found him to be the best.

Rachel - fab news with your scan. I don't know if my dogs like badger poo as I can't tell which is badger, fox or rabbit. They love poo of all kinds. Apparently tomato ketchup is good for getting rid of the smell. You rub it in then clean as normal. Somethign to do with the enzymes in ketchup! 

Rivka - how are you doing? Really hope you're able to sleep properly adn aren't worrying too much (htough I can completely understand why you would). WIll be lovely to see you tomorrow. I'm aiming to be there at 12 for a few hours. I have some new chocs for you to try as well. I've been making honeycomb this morning and covering it in chocolate. Hopefully some of it wll make it to the stall  

Must get on - the sun has gone in for a bit so the kitchen is cool enough towork in for now.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

CLeo - sorry didn;t see your post there.   about the jabs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Sam - welcome to our thread! Everyone is really friendly here. And yes,  often come on here at work more than at home, keeping it hidden behind some windows of actual work   I'm sure you'll get lots of support here, I remember thinking how wonderful it is that out of the nasty experience on fertility problems comes such a beautiful thing of getting to know lovely new friends. For my first tx last year I was first d/regging on the pill, then had d/regging drugs and then stimming. Is that what you're doing? Lots of luck with your tx   

Cleo -   about your jabs, it sounds so painful   Hope you get to have DH do them soon.

Cathie - sleeping comes and goes, really. I also think I'm being too emotional about everything at the mo (I'm usually quite bad like that but this is worse, to DH's woe  ). I'm not having any symptoms at the moment and this can be worrying, but DH said this morning that me being all over the place with emotions is a clear sign of being hormonal  . Can't wait to try your new chocs, last time we met DH was really disappointed that I didn't bring any, so we'll feast tomorrow  

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Sorry everyone this is going to be a me post so accept my apology in advance....

after being so upbeat the last few days thinking that treatment is going to start soon I am now officially depressed.  Checked my mobile at teabreak this afternoon to find two missed calls and a message from B/H asking me to phone them.  Did so, and they said they just wanted to let me know the dates I have been given are only provisional and that I should phone up in about 2 weeks to get them confirmed obviously depending on the recipient.

Now I know that seems harmless enough, but let me explain.  I always knew they would only be provisional until I actually started as obviously everything depends on the recipient as well as me, but was pretty optimistic that it would all go ahead OK, now after the phonecall I can't help but think there is somesort of problem with the recipient and that they are now not sure if it'll go ahead or not.  The reason i say this is because I only spoke to them on tuesday and was given the dates then, if there wasn't a problem then why were they so keen to talk to me today (2 missed calls and 1 message between lunch and tea is what i call keen) just to state that any dates I was given were only provisional.....if it was just (as john reckons) cos they weren't sure if I realised that they were not 100% set-in-stone then surely they could mention that next week when we go up to freeze sperm rather than keep calling etc...

I just know its not gonna happen, and then we'll be further delayed cos of our holiday.....barely made it through the rest of the afternoon at work without bursting into tears and had to beg someone to cover my on-call shift tonight cos I just couldn't face it.  

Sorry to go on, i know you all probably think I'm a whinging wally, but I had to get this out somehow and it was either on here or with a heavy drinking session which i know isn't a good idea.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls ........well it only bl%%dy Friday!!!!!!     

Rachel - Hope this weekend goes ok hun,  thinking of you & dh    Will you see your sister too?  Safe journeys

Tricksy - Ohhhhhhhhhh exciting birthday surprises ..........bet you can't wait till tomorrow 

SammiJ - Big welcome to you    I'm sure i remember you coming on here before,  theres loads of support on this thread at whatever stage your at,  were all on different stages on here and were all friendly so big warm welcome to you.

Piepig - Don't get upset hun they are probably just dotting the i's and crossing the t's,  they havent told you its not going to happen so don't get disheartened yet   I know its gonna be hard to wait another 2 weeks until its confirmed.

Emm - sorry hun i work everyday apart from Thursdays so can't meet up,  Hope your ok and all is ok on Sunday - thinking of you  

I'm soooooooooooo hungry i need some food 

Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs -   hopefully John, and Lisa, are right and they're just making sure every i is dotted and t crossed. 

Thanks for sponsoring me. My training has dipped this week as I've had a stinking cold but I'll be back on it by Sunday.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I just know there's a problem, I can't see why they'd go to all that effort otherwise, and also why today would they suddenly decide they had to make sure I knew it was all provisonal....there's a reason.....


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh Debs hunny i think you are reading too much into it sweetie - im sure as has been said they are just crossing the i's etc - try and chill out and not worry - i know its easier said than done.  

Tricksy - hope tomorrow is good fun - keep in touch so we all know what your up to  

Cleo - oh hunny does the jab have to go in your bum, is there no where else??  

Sorry just a quickie from me tonight
Love to all
Em x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - Thanks for sponsoring me too hun   I can see why your upset and worried, I would be too, they did seem very keen to contact you. Try not to worry, at the end of the day there is bugger all you can so about it. I am sure that they are probably just waiting for the recipicent to have her period/blood test/hiv test/hep test and its just a formality   have a chill evening with John, snuggle up on the sofa with a glass of wine and a big bar of choc  

Em - how are you feeling now?? hope its getting better for you. I'll post as soon as I can and let you all know what I've been up too  

Lisa - Its been a long week hasn't it   I think with Easter and the couple of short weeks it makes the normal ones seem longer, if that makes any sense at all    I am really excited about tomorrow, never had such a long lasting Birthday   

Cath - I must remember to sponsor you a tenner so that we share the sponsorship money from Rachel   

Rivka - try and have a relaxing weekend, still got everything crossed for you  

sorry for lack of personals tonight, I've got a mountain of ironing I want to get out of the way so I don't have to worry about it over the weekend.

Lots of Love to everyone and I'll speak to you all soon

Tricksy xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - sorry hun, forgot to say that I hope that your <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D10%252F10%255F1%255F101%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







is ok. I know when I was on Gestone sometimes Si had to really push the needle in and it made him feel really icky. I hope that tonights has been better


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

OMG!!! I need a right royal kick up the bum... i lost the bl**dy thread again   I'm so blaming it on my preggers head  

Thank you all so so much for your good luck wishes     Scan was amazing today   Can't believe how much pumpkin has grown... now measuring in at 41mm!!! HUGE compared to the 4/5mm it ws at 7week scan!!!! 
Will pop a lil pic at the bottom   

Right gonn have to do some reading b4 i can catch up properly.... BUT just wanted to say a big WELCOME to Sammij, Welcome to a fab thread hunny  

Sam xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

PiePig -   I understand you are worried and thinking about worse options. But I am sure Tricksy is right, they must be waiting for the recepient to have her period or some tests done. There's no reason why things should go wrong now if you just spoke to them a few days before and it was fine. Try to relax hun.

SamM - well done! You msut be feeling pleased. Pumpkin looks great  

Rivka x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks rivka, yes what a right little heartbreaker all ready     Right off to bed as i'm wiped out.... we got to the hospital at 9.30 this am and didn't get out till 12.30   It's been a loooooong day   

Night night

Sam xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

Piepig - oh hun i know its stressful all this waiting around (i'm going mad too) but i'm sure everything is going to be fine. I'm stressing waiting for my scan and dh says there's no point in stressing as there is nothing you can do and stressing is just maiking it worse. Easier said than done but he is right. You will start treatment hun      Sending you a big  

Sammoon - lovely news on your scan hun, really pleased for you.

Tricksy -  have fun today hun!!!



Ok i've been driving myself nuts waiting for my first scan and i've not been helping matters by trawling through threads on here. DH is not happy with me and thinks its adding to my stress, i agree. So i'm going to try and just come on this thread and anyone who sees me anywhere else must smack me...hard!  When i'm back at work next week i won't have time to browse the threads or come on here as much which will be good as i am obsessing. So if i haven't been on for a few days you know why! Its not cos don't love you all  

Off to see my MIL today, did i say she's had a hip replacement operation last saturday?? Going to make her a pavalova to cheer her up.

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ok Cleo - will certainly slap you if i find you on any other threads   - your dh is right hun, my dh thinks this thread upsets me too - but i think its only cos hes jealous i have more freinds than him  

Tricksy - have a fab day hunny - im not too bad thanks  

SamM - love your scan pic hun - am so pleased for you  

Rivka - how you doing sweetie - hope your resting up  

Debs - you ok hun?

Just a quickie from me as got lots to do - but have been thinking about Metformin again - i was talking to dh and as you all know i have to loose alot of weight before cycling again and its so hard to loose it - Isis suggested metformin back in august last year but they didnt really go into much detail about it - all i know is its generally for ladies with pcos which i dont have - what do you think about me taking it to help me to loose weight? what are the side effects and will it effect treatment at a later date? dont want to take it but it may be a good insentive to help me loose that weight - also it will keep me off the booze too!! Please let me know your thoughts. Thanks guys  

Enjoy your day
Love Em xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps i dont have diabetes either - just had a quick look about Metformin and its used for that too - it sounds pretty scary though?? diarrea and possible kidney problems??


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all

Emma, both Lisa and I have been on Metformin in the past. I was prescribed it to help weight loss. It also boosts ovarian function.

From what I understand, when you eat sugar is released from your intestines into your blood stream, then to your liver. The liver releases sugar back into your bloodstream to cause blood sugar to rise. To keep blood sugar levels from rising too high, your pancreas release insulin into your bloodstream. Insulin makes you hungry all the time and causes your liver to convert extra calories to fat. Metformin reduces sugar release from your liver to prevents blood sugar levels from rising too high, so your body doesn't need to produce as much insulin that makes you hungry and causes your liver to make fat. 

Does this make sense? It is worth trying as it may work for you. One of the side effects is a dodgy tummy, but they get you to start the medication on a lower dose and build it up after a week, so if you are going to get side effects you will get them in the first week and you will know whether you can tolerate it or not. It certainly won't affect treatment and can only help, and as you are not supposed to drink on them they will help with the drinking too, as you say. Try for a month and see how you get on. 

Cleo, I know what you mean about waiting for a scan - horrible isn't it! I am now feeling the same way about the second scan. I had a horrid dream last night that I was bleeding, went for a scan and they handed me a letter saying the pregnancy was over - it was horrible. Hope your MIL is okay, I am sure a pavlova will cheer her up. 

SamM, lovely scan pic! Glad you are okay. How are you getting on with the wedding plans? (It is you isn't it? )

Tricksy, hope you are having a lovely day, it is good weather for a driving day. Sounds like fun! 

Cath, hope you are making loads of money with the choc today. I don't think we are going to get to see you today, but I will message you with an order to bring with you next time I see you if that is okay (and you have anything left  )

PiePig, as everyone else has said, please try not to worry, it won't make it happen any quicker, and you will be getting yourself stressed out before treatment. I am sure it won't be long before treatment now. Hope you have found something to take your mind off the waiting - that is certainly the hardest part of treatment.

Shelley, how amazing that you are starting soon. Sorry not heard from Laura. I am sure she is okay and we will hear from her soon.

SammiJ, welcome to our thread, we are all lovely   (myself included). I am sure I am going to get so confused with so many Sams around!! 

Anyone know how Minxy got on with her hundreds of eggs?

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all having a nice day. 

Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Little Moo moo- thanks hun - that does make sense but i also read somewhere (ages ago when i looked into it) that you could die from taking  it   could that be true

Sorry about your nightmare hunny that must have been very scary for you -     to help cheer you up  

Also been sorting throught some paper work today and found a 40pound voucher my mum bought me for my birthday to use at Clarice House - whats the best thing to spend it on?? not dinner im sure? but anything else??


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Firstly - Rivka - CONGRATULATIONS    - what fantastic news!

Thank you to everyone else for your wellwishes about our trip to Barcelona. It was VERY eventful......
We spent about 2 hrs talking to the lovely Dr Olivaires (a Spanish version of George Clooney - yum). One of the first things he asked after we went through our history with him was 'why donor eggs?'. I thought that was pretty apparent and was really confused that he was being serious. He thinks that as I responded well during the 2nd IVF that there isn't anything wrong with me. I explained that Gidon said that I could conceive with my own eggs but he could not tell us how many attempts it would take us and that donor eggs gave us higher odds of conceiving. Dr O said that he wanted more tests on DH's sperm to be performed (he had a sperm test done half an hour before our consultation, and we were told that he had 52.9 million of the little swimmers and that all was normal). So, reluctantly we agreed and £800 lighter they are now performing F.I.S.H and segmentation tests, plus karyotyping on his blood. These tests are to rule out chromosonal abnormalities. If these are clear (we find out in a month) then Dr. O has recommended that we cycle with my eggs again!!! It's amazing that what he say's is completely differently to Gidon. I came out shocked, surprised, pi**ed-off and disappointed. I went there thinking that we would be put on the donor egg waiting list and now we have to wait 4 weeks for results before we make an informed choice as to whether to cycle with my eggs again or not.

I said that the consultation was VERY eventful - during the internal exam, Dr O wanted to do an endometrial biopsy (to rule out infections) - something which is not done in the UK? plus an ET practice to see what catheter size they would have to use. It was just as painful as hycosy - and I felt sick, faint - and wait for it - I fainted, and then fitted. Dr O withdrew all instruments and then had to hold my held still until I finished fitting. Apparently it was my bodies way of dealing with the shock of the pain and it is nothing to be reported to my GP. I then threw up 3 times on myself (the Spanish nurses did not know what I meant when I said that I was going to be sick, and so rather than throwing up on the equipment I threw up on myself! I felt very, very weary afterwards and very sheapish. I have never fitted before.

So, I am not sure what to report back. I wish Dr O had emailed me to say that he didn't think that I needed donor eggs so that we didn't have a (wasted?) trip. But, DH is having tests that weren't suggested by Gidon and these may provide a reason as to why we have failed to conceive. Apparently, in 75% of MF cases, these can be treated - but GIDON DIDN'T THINK THAT THERE WAS A PROBLEM WITH SPERM. As for donor eggs in Spain, if we decide to go through with it (and Dr O will allow us to), we are worried that we won'[t be matched with a blue eyed donor - he said that 95% of his donors were brown eyed.

Loui


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Well I have had a fab day, I've been awake since 6.30am, I was a little excited 

We drove to Hatfield (A1'ish) to get my present and its this.......










My wonderful hubby has bought me my own horse trailer so Crop and I can go out and about and I can go and get my own hay rather than relying on someone else to do it   I am so so chuffed................ no doubt the next cycle will work and I won't be able to use it for the next 9 months  

We've had a great day and I'm being taken out for dinner tonight too so I'm being thouroughly spoilt.

Loui - Glad to see your back, blimey what an eventful time you had, sorry you were so poorly 

No more time for personals I'm afraid, got to go and do Crop and get ready to go out tonight.

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - wow what a fab present. Have a great evening out. 

Loui -   what a thing to go through. It's encouraging that you may be able to cycle with your own eggs though and good that they're checking out other things. Although I think Gidon is a good doctor I do think he has tunnel vision when it comes to switching to donor eggs. 

Little Moo - any time you want choc just let me know. I go to Highwoods Tesco relatively often so can drop them by. Is that you in Holby Blue or were my eyes just tired when I flicked through the other day   

So sorry you had such a horrid dream. 

Rivka - it was lovely to see you and Dh this afternoon. I hope the rest of the gardens were also nice. 

Em - I'm not sure about metformin as I've only heard it being prescribed to people with PCOS or diabetes so it may be that your doc won't give it to you. Always worth asking though and they wouldn't give it to you if they think it's going to be detrimental to your health. 

Debs - are you feeling a bit more optimistic today? It's so hard to stay level headed when it comes to tx as there are so many variables. 

Shelley - it's such a shame you were working today, I hadn't realised quite how close to your house we were till I drove home past it. 

Cleo - I'll keep an eye out for you on other boards too and will  back here!

Hello everyoneelse, sorry if I've missedyou. My brain is currently awol due to lack of sleep. If you're ever considering buying wind chimes - don't do it! I had to go out in my pj's and bare feet at 3 to remove the   things. Dh and I are going to chill on the sofa tonight though which should be nice. 

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Loui - Hi honey,  I'm really sorry about your traumatic experience you had in Spain - how scarey was that for you and DH?  You poor thing   I was just gasping more and more as i was reading your post   God i bet your totally confused now.....I'm confused for you hun,  I just don't know what to say...........It seems to me all the doctors have different opinions.  I sent you a pm earlier in the week and i'm not sure whehter you've had a chance to catch up yet but Gideon told me the same thing when i went to see him earlier in the week,  I was really shocked as none of the other doctors had even suggested to me about poor egg quality but Gideon said i had less than a 10% chance of any treatment working and told me to go down the donor egg route and was gonna ask your advice on Barcelona for egg donation.............now i'm really scared now and don't know what to think   God why is this so unfair and why did you have to go through all that just to be confused even more,  If you want to chat pm me

Little Moo - Awwwwwwww hun what a horrible dream    Poor you    

Tricksy - Wowwwwwwwww you lucky thing wot a great pressie..........You dh is lovely    Have a great night out tonight - where you going?

SamOTM - Great scan photo,  glad all went ok

Em - Ditto what Julia said about Metformin,  I must add though that i lost about half a stone when i was taking metformin......I was fine on it no upset tummy nothing,  wish i could go back on it really as since coming off it i've put all that weight back on,  I used to take my tablet with food and that helps i think.  Hope all goes well tomorrow

Cath - Hows you?  Sorry about the wind chimes hope you have a nice relax tonight

Had a busy one today seeing everyone been over to see the outlaws earlier and my mum today but we're in tonight vegging out.

love Lisa xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Loui -   what a difficult, confusing and painful experience. So sorry you were that poorly. But I really think it is encouraging news that you are getting more tests to say whether you can use your own eggs. It will definitely not be a wasted trip if you find out in the end that your eggs can be used. 

Lisa - I was saying to Cath today when we met that I'm afriad Dr L has a 'one size fits all' about donor eggs, and now Loui's case suggests this too. So maybe you shouldn't rely that much on his opinion and check with another clinic? Also I remember you wanted to try clomid, can't your GP give it to you? You know you can get pg as you've been once, it's worth a try, I think. I know it's hard for you because you had so many confusing experiences lately  

Little Moo -   for your nightmare, no wonder you're shaken. But remember the good first scan you had and have faith in everythin continuing to be fine.

Tricksy - that's some pressie! Of course it will gather dust now for 9 months because your tx will work out, but then you can take Cropi out with baby in it  

Cathie - how nice to see you and DH this afternoon! It worked out that there was no rest of the garden, just the bit near the drive   but we had a tour of the garden again like we went with you and MIL and it's so nice. Can't wait to try out your chocs, will take it easy though as you know how my tummmy is at the moment, can't binge on chocolate unfortunately  

Cleo - I know so much how you feel, I can't wait until 6 May for my scan too. I've been a nervous wreck last days and poor DH got it all... But we had a lovely day out today and this helped so much. Try to do something nice tonight (a nice DVD?) and tomorrow and it will surely cheer you up. PM me if you want to chat hun.

Em - sorry don't kow about Metfornim but I see you have lots of good advice.

I'm almost totally off food now, can't bear aything except the most plain stuff and even this just a little. Had fried kale last night and felt so bad all evening it was unreal, read on some web site that fatty food can do this when pg so it must be the frying it. I do hope that this is a good sign!! Anyway I'm going to be extra careful with food now.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend,

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

wow Louie, how absolutely awful for you. What an ordeal! It must be so hard for you to make a decision with conflicting advice from the two doctors. I hope you get your results through quickly and you can make a decision.

SamMoon, it was you planning your wedding wasn't it? I have just come across a website called http://www.bridesnbumps.com/ who specialise in wedding dresses for ladies with bumps, just thought I would add it as I did not know if you were looking for a dress or not. The reason I found it is because I was looking through some stuff on ebay and came across one for sale, and it mentioned the website, not that I am looking for myself!!

Cathie, thanks for the choc delivery offer. I will look through your website and let you know, thanks! Yes, that was me on Holby Blue, let me know if you want my autograph 

Tricksy, wow, what a pressie! It looks gorgeous!! You are one lucky lady. Have a lovely evening and enjoy the rest of your birthday weekend.

Cleo, hope you are behaving yourself and not looking on other threads!

Hi to everyone else, this is just a quickie. Anyone going to watch Pushing Daisies tonight? I might give it a go.

Have a good evening everyone. xxxxx

/links


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Morning all,

Loui - wow hun what an eventful time for you. Lots for you to think about. I think i mentioned to you when we met last time that i was amazed that Giddon had suggested using donor eggs as you seemed to get a fair crop of eggs and had taken them to blasto, also yourfsh was low compared to mine, tricksys and lisa's.  Its encouraging though hun to use your own eggs.

Em - sorry hun i don't know anything  about metformin. IS ds off today than??

Tricksy - wow lucky you!! It looks lovely. Does that mean you can go and take cropi different places for a ride?? how lovely.


Went to MIL yesterday and SIL and BIL were there. They announced that they were 15 weeks pregnant   bit of a shock really. I felt really wierd about it, i know i'm pregnant but i still felt the pangs of jealousy   I guess my emotions are all over the place. I don't know, am i jealous it took them 6 months?? that they didn't have to give up anything?? That she said she only felt sick because she doesn't eat much anyway and doesn't eat all day, when i'm religiously worrying about everyting i put in mouth and what nutritional value it has! that all the family knew apart from us and no one wanted to tell us. I can't blame them. I guess i'm worrried too, its such early days for us and they're already at 15 weeks. Sorry to rant i know i sound irrational. I am over the moon i'm pregnant but wish i could fast forward and to my scan. 

Love to allCleo xxxxxxxxx

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, your feelings are perfectly normal. When I fell pregnant with James, I phoned my mum and told her and she asked me if I had spoken to my SIL yet. I wondered why she specifically mentioned her, and then my mum said that my SIL was pregnant, and nobody had wanted to tell me as they all knew we had been trying. I felt so deflated, I was sure something was going to happen and she would end up with another baby (her 3rd) and we would end up with nothing. Thankfully all went well, but I was so upset about it (especially as she got pregnant on my wedding night  ) 

Hope everyone is okay today. Have just watched a bit of the marathon and seen my cousin, uncle and aunt on Tower Bridge who are watching out for my cousin who is running today. It makes me feel so lazy!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

morning all

we went to the zoo yesterday, saw this and thought i'd share with you...










seemed such a bizarre place to advertise!

Loui- sounds like barcelona was very confusing and very scary with the fit and everything. At least something positive has come out of it with getting further tests done on DH to see if there are any sperm problems, I always think the more you know the better off you are in making decisons. It must be hard though to have been told donor eggs is the route to go by one person and to deal with that and come to terms with it, only to be told by someone else that they thing your own eggs will be OK.

Cleo - I agree with julia, your feelings seem perfectly normal - I guess in a way its like they've stolen your moment, had you already told them all you were pregnant? I know that Johns worst nightmare is that his sister announces she is pregnant before we are. Hope that your scan date comes round quickly and you can start to enjoy being pregnant.

Tricksy - your bday present looks great

sorry this is only a quickie as I have to drag john out of bed as we're going to see my BIL play in his local football cup final.

Will be back on later for more personals.

xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

At work this morning so won't be on long. Apparently they're monitoring weekend computer use to try to justify us not being here..... 

Cleo -   I can see why you felt a bit deflated at the news. You've had to fight so hard to get where you are so it's hard when other people get here so much more easily and then don't have the continuing worries. 

Julia - you're not lazing on the sofa - you're doing what my grandad always called Egyptian PE (no idea why Egyptian). It's a sport that entirely consists of other people doing the physical activity  

Debs - morning! I can't see the pic at work but will have a look later. Which zoo did you go to? good luck getting dh out of bed. 

Loui - how are you feeling today? Hope you're able to take it easy and recover from your week. 

Lisa - are you a football widow already? Mine went at 9.30 this morning (though to be fair he's doing some shopping before he heads to the ground).


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - your prezzie from dh is amazing   you are Cropi are very lucky -he is such a sweetie - hope you enjoyed the rest of your day hun -  

Cleo - awwwwwww sweetie i can understand where you are coming from that must have been so hard to hear, like you say even though you are pg its still hard when it comes so easy for somebody else - try and relax and enjoy your being pg and sod everyone else - you so deserve this   

Julia/Lisa thanks for the advice on Metformin - still scared about taking it - do you think i should go to the doc or talk to ISIS? Julia - dont blame you putting your feet up  

Loui -     to you sweetie - sorry you had such an ordeal

Debs - what does " IVF dosent stop here"  mean do you think? you ok?xx

Well ds is off to board this evening, anytime after 6.30 i have to get him there - he had a freind over last night and today so not seen much of him   he woke me up at 5am this morning in pain with his ear and he had some meds and a cuddle - how is he going to manage when im not with him?? how am i going to cope?? he is my reason to get up everyday - crying just typing this    you probably dont understand why i have let him do this if its so hard for me - but i so much want him to be happy and he really wants to board - i feel lost already  

Going now  
Em x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Yes I'm a footie widow today     I've been for a walk down the park, done a shed load of ironing now its time for a rest  

Emm - Awwwwwwww hun..........I dont know what to say other than i feel for you hun and big big hugs    What your doing must be so hard and your so brave,  i think i can understand why you are letting him go,  you are putting him first because you want him to be happy and thats what lovely Mums do     Take care honey you know where i am  

Cleo - I can understand how you feel,   its still a shock especially when everyone else knows and your the last to know,  its sooooo hard,  Plus all your hormones are all over the place too,  I've been through it all with my sister and SIL,  unfortunately my sister was not as thoughtful and rang me while i was at work to tell me she was pg!!!   with her 2nd one!

Debs - How strange advertising at a Zoo!!!!!  Thats where most people take their kids    

Cath - Dh set the blemming alarm this morning!!!!!!! How sad is that      He was out the door by 9am!!   

Rivka - Thanks for your words hun........I really don't know what to think now - I'm so confused,  I got a copy of a letter that Gideon has send to my GP yesterday and it states on there that he would recommend that my GP does blood tests on me to test FSH plus other things as i have a family history of my Mum and Nan went through menopause in their early to mid forties so i really do think from that comment that its not good news for me and maybe its not worth getting a 2nd opinion in my case     

Julia - did you watch Pushing Daisys?

Loui - Hope you ok hun  

Off to search the site now for International clinics........be back later
Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em -    Lisa is right, you're putting your son first which makes you a top mum. As for the metformin, it's probably easier to go to your GP about it first as any prescription from them would probably be NHS so much cheaper than if you went privately through ISIS. There may also be something else they could give you which is better suited to you, and having your full medical records will help them with that.

Lisa - I've had 3 texts so far from dh. It's apparently 1-1 though our goal was an own goal.  I think it's often worth getting a second opinion, depending on where you are in your head and how much you don't mind spending on it. I read on the poor responders thread about amh tests being a better indicator of ovarian reserves and Essex and Herts do those I think.  Or there's an antral folicle count that can be done (??)

Right - back to work again. Tell me off if I post on here agian before 4.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your kind words and support yet again!! i know i can always count on you guys to understand. 


Piepig - I think ISIS sponsor the elephants at the zoo. perhaps they were concieved using IVF   I know they celebrated their birthday there and invited some ISIS miracles to attend.

Em - ah hun a big   coming your way.

Got to do some stuff for school now


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Little Mo said:


> Anyone know how Minxy got on with her hundreds of eggs?


Hi Julia

Thanks for asking after me  Yesterday (day 3) we had 6x grade 1's, 6x grade 2's and 1xgrade 3 (one of the 14 embies didn't make it through the night).....so we're going for blastocyst. Feeling bit sick today...with nerves, not OHSS....just hoping that at least one of our embies makes it to blastocyst   ET tomorrow morning !!! 

Love, luck & sticky vibes to all  
Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Got away from work a little early as I woke up earlier than planned so I'm home now   Going to make the most of dh being back too and chill on the sofa for a few hours at least. 

Minxy -   for your blasties. 

Debs - I can see the pic now. I agree it's an odd place to advertise. Kito, born in 2002 or 3 was conceived through artificial insemination or IVF, the first successful one in the UK so maybe ISIS helped   with the specialised bits. I let the IUI slip when we went with nephews and neice and then had to backtrack a bit - not an easy thing to explain to children under 10  

Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

CathB said:


> Minxy -  for your blasties.
> 
> Kito, born in 2002 or 3 was conceived through artificial insemination or IVF, the first successful one in the UK so maybe ISIS helped  with the specialised bits.


Thank you 

You know, I wouldn't fancy doing ET with an elephants legs in stirrups like we have to  ....especially if they have to have a full bladder too  

N x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Cath - I've got a very happy DH home safe and sound - how bout you?  He keeps going on about killing the canaries  

Minxy - Good luck for your blasts  

Lisa x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Minxy -          for your blasties tomorrow.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> CathB said:
> 
> 
> > Minxy -  for your blasties.
> ...


Could be a bit  

Lisa - it;s stuffed budgie on the menu here tonight


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Cleo - I so understand how you feel. If I were you I would be annoyed too because you had to struggle so much to get to where you are and you want your pregnancy to be the centre of attention - at least I would! Fast forward soon to a few months from now when you're going around with a proud bump for everyone to see  

Minxy -   for your blasties tomorrow!

Debs - how funny! Hope you enjoyed your day, I love the zoo.

Em -   you are a lovely mum and you're doing everything for DS's happiness, it must be so hard and I really have no words of wisdom, just to say that I admire your selflessness.

Lisa -   this copy of a letter can sound very negative. But again he's only saying you should have some tests, so if you can have extra tests on the NHS that's always good news   I think a second opinion could be more encouraging and give you a different perspective, think about Loui's experience for example. 

Tricksy - happy birthday for tomorrow, and enjoy the rest of your birthday weekend.

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Well I'm back from watching BIL play football....and they lost 2-1  

Em - thanks for asking if I'm OK, I'm better than I was on friday and have managed not to drink, but have consumed copious amounts of chocolate.  I know everyone is right telling me not to worry about it cos there is nothing I can do, but I just find it so hard that I finally thought we were getting somewhere just be put shoved back into limbo, I guess I'm more disappointed than anything.  Hope you're OK this evening after dropping DS at school.

Cath/Lisa - hope your hubbies enjoyed the football.

Tricksy - happy birthday for tomorrow.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just to add the fact that we have been told we now have to have protected intercourse just in case we do go ahead this cycle is particularly crap!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - ah hun   everything about fertility sucks! I wish i could tell you that things get alot easier. At least when you start you feel like you're doing something. You are at a really difficult stage waiting for things to happen. Its hard hun but makes you a much stronger person, if you can get through this then you can get through anything! Intercourse......what's that??


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I just wish I knew what the situation was so I had some idea as to the likelihood of going ahead or not....if it was just my side of things I had to worry about it wouldn't be so bad, its not knowing whats going on with the recipient that is really difficult...kinda wish they'd give you a bit more info when they spoke to you so you at least knew whats going on.

Sorry cleo...what should I call it BMS, sex,     shagging, BDing.....


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Still have no idea hun     can't remember the last time we had a good old proper shag!!   

I know but honestly you spend the whole time wishing you were further along. When you're down regging you worry you're not doing it properly. When you're stimming you worry you haven't got enough follies etc.........


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I understand what you are saying - obviously the whole time you wish you were at the next stage.....but I don't think you get how i feel when I say its the not knowing whats going on that i find the hardest, if I knew it definately it wouldn't be this month then OK I'd be gutted but at least i could move on, or if  knew why it might be postponed then at least I'd know what the chances were of it starting or not.....its that I won't actually know until a few days before I'm supposed to be DRing....so do I prepare as though it is gonna happen, or do i prepare as though it isn't.

am i even making any sense??


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

You are making sense hun and in a way i was exactly the same. I wanted to be as fit as possible b4 treatment, but i don't know if you remeber i had to have scans by my gyno and ISIS and wasn't sure if or when my treatment was going to go ahead. I had a hysteroscopy which was fine, but a week later we had a scan that showed i had fibroids and a cyst, we were all over the place. All i wanted to do was get very drunk but there was a chance tx would go ahead. I had to wait for results to get faxed over, decisons to made. Wasn't sure if i would have to have more surgery. In the end as you know it did go ahead, but we only found out about 1 week b4.  You really feel like you put your life on hold.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks honey, what you say makes sense, I'm just feeling sorry for myself.  I knew I shouldn't have even whispered that we had dates!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

big hug coming your way. hang on in there   I wish i had a time machine hun, actually i wish i had a fertility machine to make us all as fertile as rabbits     nothing wrong with feeling sorry for yourself either, you're going through a very tough time. 
It will happen hun, but as always its a waiting game witth no guarentees.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

little moo - i see you have a ticker on your profile, is that he one you wanted to appear on the bottom of your posts?


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah yeah yeah yeah!!!! but I can't get it in the right place, can you help Please? Thanks! xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs -   not knowing is so hard. You cant plan anything or relax whereas if you had more idea either way at least you could get on with other things in the meantime.   it is next cycle after all.

Julia - copy and paste the code into the signature bit where you have the details of your if history. That will show it underneath your posts with everything else. It might be that you have too many charachters (though I've seen people with more) so may have to edit your text a bit too.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

little mo - you need to copy and paste it into the bit where you have written about yourself, the bit that appears at the end of the message. hope this helps


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

CathB said:


> Debs -  not knowing is so hard. You cant plan anything or relax whereas if you had more idea either way at least you could get on with other things in the meantime.  it is next cycle after all.


Thanks honey, but can you  it still goes ahead this cycle


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks girls! I hate being such a div!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

little mo - its just come up witha an x, perhaps your using a ticker that isn't allowed


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Okay, I have tried another ticker. If this does not work I will have to bribe one of you to help me on Sunday.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!

Thanks everyone!! xxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

yey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! well done little mo!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Well done Julia


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.

Piepig - I agree with the others in that I think they were just giving you a warning "just in case".  I do understand your worrying though because of the way they specially called you - do you think you could ask them next time you are there?  At least this would give you some peace of mind.

Cleo - Can you not have the injections in your arm?  re the feelings of jealously.  It is really really weird but I still feel envious when I hear any BFP announcements.  Obiously it is not as painful as it was but I am kind of surprised that I still feel that way.  I just think those wounds take a long time to heal.

Loui - What an eventful time you had!  I agree with all the discussions re eggs.  Different doctors have different opinions.  I was told about 18 months ago that I probably had an egg problem and was advised to do PGD.  Now either Amy was a very lucky egg or that doctor was wrong, I just don't know.  Can't believe you had such a terrible time with pain that it led to your fitting.  Why was it so painful for you? Is that normal?  How confusing it must be for you now.

Emma - I was on Metformin for about 7 years and I only stopped taking it when I got to 12 weeks pregnant.  I would really recommend you giving it a try.  It worked for me as far as weight loss and cycle regulation are concerned and it is supposed to help egg quality.  I put on a lot of weight while I was pregnant (I suspect partly because I was off the Met) so I am really keen to get back on it now.  As far as symptoms go I think about 1 in 4 suffer from stomach upset.  But this is only temporary while your body adjusts.  I was lucky in that I was fine on it - for the first few weeks I did feel slightly nauseas/no appetite but I thought this was great as it really did help to kickstart the weight loss.  Metformin really is quite safe.  Yes there is a danger to your liver but I think this is when mixed with too much alcohol and in any case is very rare.  If you like a good drink now and again then this is the one downside to Metformin.  A glass of wine or two if fine but any more is not really recommended.  My GP prescribed mine for me but he wouldn't do so until I got a letter from a consultant.

Tricksy - What a fab pressie.

Lisa - Have you thought about getting a second opinion in the UK?  Have you ever had that AMV (?) test?

Sam - Great news of the fab scan.

Sammj - Welcome to the thread.  I am one of the Sam's on here.  I hope being another Sam will bring you good luck.  I recently gave birth to a baby girl (after 5 failed IVFs).

Liz - Think you are moving about now so good luck with that.  Hope faith had a loverly birthday.

Hello to everyone else.  Sorry I haven't mentioned you all but I seem to have gone on long enough so had better sign off now.

Sam

PS  Minxy- Good luck.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Little Mo - I love tickers so glad to see you have set yours up.  Must get mine done again.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - Happy birthday for tomorrow hun 

Thought i had better do this today as i'm back at work tomorrow and doubt i'll get on much


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Who's birthday is it tomorrow?  Happy Birthday anyway.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksys' birthday.

am just watching desperate housewives...whats the story with brees pregnancy, don't usually watch it


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't watch it but i heard that her daughter is pregnant nd she sent her away. So Bree is going to pretend she is pregnant and have the baby when its born... i think!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

that'd make sense thank cleo.

wish john would hurry up and get home from the cinema with my pic n mix!!

ps. just writing out my CV for this promotion at work (even though I have a guaranteed interview?)...anyone got any tips for selling yourself to people who already know you??


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Tricksy

[fly][/fly]      

for tomorrow.

Sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

cleo31 said:


> I don't watch it but i heard that her daughter is pregnant nd she sent her away. So Bree is going to pretend she is pregnant and have the baby when its born... i think!


ha ha you were right, they just showed it on the trailer to the next episode...I should've been more patient (the story of my life  )


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi girls,

I've only been away three days and you've all been chatting loads you naughty lot!  Well I had a really busy weekend, although it was really sad to bury DH's Mum's ashes, we had a really nice catch up with his family afterwards, and then I got to see a lot of my family over the weekend too.  My sister also mentally seems to be doing a lot better as well (thanks those of you who asked after her) as she had a bit of a scare last week as the optician unexpectedly found a lump on the back of her eye which left her wondering if it was some kind of secondary, but luckily she's just found out it is a side effect of the chemo which was really good news.  Although physically she is quite weak at the moment and is now losing all her hair, she was so much more cheerful and positive when I saw her today it has made me feel better for her too   . 

Em -   sorry you have had a difficult day with DS going. Forgot to say in my last post that sadly I'm working all day Monday and Tuesday so can't meet up but hopefully next time.  Have you made any decisions about the Metformin?

Rivka - how are you doing?  I guess it's pretty normal in the circumstances to be pretty emotional at the moment - have you sorted out a scan yet? 

Sammij - welcome to the thread   - don't worry about not knowing everyone though - I only joined a few months ago and it feels like ages now so I am sure it won't take you long to get to catch up.  Good luck with your treatment - as Tricksy said I down regged with the pill which was fine (although felt a bit weird mentally as it seems a bit alien to take the pill when you are trying to get pregnant) but it is much easier than doing all the injections before (I never did the sniffer stuff) and minus all the headaches.  I may bump into you at the ISIS if you're about to start down regging as my schedule has me going in every other day at the moment - when's your first scan booked?

Cath - tomato ketchup eh?  How did you find that out   ?  I've just been bathing my little pup after but may give it a try.

Debs - sorry to hear your news   - it must be horrible for things to be up in the air for you like this about your tx and I am really hoping that everything gets confirmed for you as soon as possible. 

SamOTM - really glad the scan went well for you - did you get a nice picture?

Loui - what news from you!!!  I can't believe you got such a different second opinion from the one Gideon gave you and poor you with that internal exam - like you my hycosy was the worse thing I have been through in all of this so I can't imagine having to go though that again, especially completely unexpectedly and then to faint and start fitting   .  I hope you have fully recovered now and that it doesn't drag too much waiting for DH's results to come through.  Do you think now you will give it another go with your eggs if the results don't show anything?  It must be so difficult knowing what to do - have you considered going back to Gideon and discussing the situation with him?  How was Wales by the way?

Tricksy - HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you for tomorrow  .  What a lovely birthday present too from your DH - he truly sounds lovely and very thoughtful.

Lisa - how did you get on looking at the international clinics?  Any more thoughts?

Cleo - you don't sound irrational about your feelings about other women being pregnant - you have had such a journey to get to where you are now I guess that probably you can't quite believe it is true (I know it will take a while if it ever happens) and it's not suprising that you are still thinking as if you are not pregnant yourself - hopefully by the time you reach the 12 week stage you will be more secure and confident about your pregnancy and I hope that the time goes really quickly.

Minxy - good luck for tomorrow with your blasts   

Little Mo - how are you?  Well done on sorting out your ticker - I have to confess I'm a bit techno phobic as well would be in need of help myself!

Hello to everyone I have missed,

Lots of love,

Rachel xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - sorry will   for this cycle. My brain was clearly awol again yesterday. I do lots of recruitment for my day job and the thing that sells the best is where you say how you did something yourself rather than "we-ing" (we did this, we did that). Not easy to get across on a cv though. My dh is very good at explaining things better. He changed one of my forms to say I encouraged weekly team meetings and when I questioned that he pointed out that I was the one who got everyone down the pub on a Friday lunchtime which could just about be considered a meeting  

Tricksy -     

Em - hope you're ok after dropping ds off last night.  

Julia - well done on getting the ticker on. 

Cleo - hope work isn't too bad today.

Have today off which is nice but dh is very stressed as a recruitment campaign for his place is getting to the difficult stage today and it's been run by an outside agency so lots of things have been going wrong. Then we're doing a demo for a church group his mum goes to later which we hate doing but couldn't say no to.

Dogs need walking so I'll be back later.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

to u   to u   dear tricksy   to uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.ur hourse box looks fab bring on the summer now u can go where ever u want have a fab day hunny.   

cleo,hope ur first day back is not to stressfull every time u feel abit low or fed up take a look at that belly and that will put a smile on ur face     have a good day hunny.  

hi to everyone else hope u all have a good day got to go to work now bye bye.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - hope you have had a fabulous weekend - you have been very quiet on here so im guessing you have been busy having a good time -  

Cleo - good luck with your first day back at work hunny, will you be sharing your news or are you planning on keeping quiet for a few more weeks?

Samm2007 - thanks for the advice on Metformin - sounds like it could be really helpful - may try and get to the docs this week

Little Moo - yeahhhhhh love your ticker well done you  

Thanks everyone for your lovely words about ds going - was in tears before we left the house   settled him in and kept the tears at bay until he had gone off, the house master got a squeak of a goodbye from me while i was holding back the tears   ds text me at 10pm to say night and love you and i started crying all over again!!! Have spoken to him this morning and he needs to go back to the docs cos he had a bad night with his ear so will see him later - another thing he said was that one of the boys in his room (there are 3 of them) was on his computer until 1.30am   keeping ds awake and then when he did turn it off he started snoring - which kept ds awake even longer - i mean should we have to put up with that? i mean if that carries on ds will be sleeping all weekend when he gets home to catch up, i dont think thats good enough do you

Anyway enough of my rant - sorry, got a rotten cold and feeling sorry for myself too  

Hope everyone has a good day
Lots of love
Em x

ps Minxy good luck with your blasties today hun


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone for helping me with the ticker ..... looks like I won't need to bribe anyone to come over at the weekend and help me after all 

Tricksy, [fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! [/fly]

     

Hope you have a lovely day.

Morning everyone else. Our sofa is being collected today by Gordon's sister (hurrah) and getting new sofas tomorrow, so looking forward to that.

Have a nice day everyone xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRICKSY!!! Have a lovely day.

Rachel - glad your sister is feeling more upbeat, glad that health scare was false!   about MIL's scattering of ashes.

PiePig - keeping fingers crossed you can go on in the next cycle, it's so frustrating to wait.

Em - that must be so hard for you, having to drop DS off and hear he's been unwell and unable to sleep   Maybe you can give the Housemaster a call and talk about your concern? He would know if that child has a permanent snoring problem or if it was a one off, I hope.

Cleo - hope your first day at work goes well, don't work too hard!

Cathie - why don't you feel like doing that church group? Is it boring? Hope it goes quickly. Your new honeycomb chocs are yummy, by the way  

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Emma - That's a really difficult one for ds.  It is not on for him to be kept awake by someone on the computer but the snoring is more awkward as obviously it cannot be helped.  Maybe the answer would be for all the snorers to room together (there must be more than one).  But hopefully the snoring was a one off cold or something.

Rachel - Glad to hear your sister is doing OK.  Sounds like you have a lot going on what with cycling too.  When is your next appointment.

Got my first period today after the birth today.  It is strangely welcome as it is a sign to me that my body is still working OK.  Got to decide now whether to go back on the Metformin.

Sam


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Julia -   thanks for my pm

Sam2007 - i can imagine it must be a relief to know that your body is all back to normal with getting your period - hope its not too uncomfortable for you - can i ask why you may need to go back onto the metformin? sorry if i have missed something somewhere   as for ds went he had his trial he was in with this particular boy and he snored then, ds came back absolutely shattered due to it - there is no point him being there trying to improve his education if he is going to be tired all the time - it wont help him at all  

Rivka - thanks for your words hun - it does seem its a permanent problem with the snorer, may have to give ds some ear plugs! how are you? are you sleeping better now??  

Been really lazy today - had a terrible night, woke up coughing and hardly able to breath cos of this stupid cold   honestly ds and i have both suffered since our holiday - dont think i will go away again  

Be back later, you will get fed up of me now im going to have more time on my hands  
Em x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em - your poor ds. There's nothing worse than a snoring room mate if you're tired. Has he tried earplugs? I have to have a constant supply as dh often snores (bless him he can't help it but it can get tiresome). 

Sam - glad your body is getting back to normal. Will the met keep your system on an even keel then? Sounds a  good thing. 

Rachel -   for why you went to Wales but glad that you were able to spend time with your famiy and that your sister is doing well. What a relief to find out the eye problem is just a side effect. 

Julia - what kind of sofa have you gone for? 

Rivka - we used to do a lot of talks to WI groups and the like but they take up a lot of time preparing for them and then getting out there and we don't get much return for it. There's so much else we have to do these days that we stopped doing them and are only doing this one because it's mil. Glad you enjoyed the choccy. Hope you're not feeling too sick now.

Really should get on with some more housework though I think lunch will have to come first.


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Afternoon!  

just wanted to say a HUGE thank you for all the hello's & welcomes - makes a girls day on a miserable monday at work!

Q - had a call from ISIS fri to say that me & lee (DH) need a Chalmidea test.  Was a bit shocked as haven't had to have that one before.

Have booked with my GP this weds - is it a smear like test or wee based??  didn't think to ask..... 

Not sure how this will affect my down regging (due 30 April)  if the results aren't back before then will i be able to start?  i will call Gemma @ ISIS but if anyone knows any answers that will be fabarooni.

Sam - beautiful scan pic - it's so clear.  a big congrats to you x

Tricksy -    hope you have a fab day

Rachel - am due to start downregging on day 2 - should be 30 April- haven't had the dates for the scans yet but i have very curly red hair so please say hi if you see me at ISIS!!

Lisa - yes i remember you as well - so many familiar names 

Little mo - dare i try & start a ticker??  i had to ask what an iplayer was the other day!!

roll on 5.00pm & then i can hit the joy that is Colchester town centre traffic!!!

sam xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi sammlj,

All of my chlamadyia tests at the GP's took a few weeks for the results to get back. But, this time I went to the Colchester Clap Clinic - and the result was back within a week. I can give you the details if you want. It's better to book rather than walk in (so that you don't have to wait). The test is just like a smear, but DH had the new one (a pee test). Hope this helps xxx

Loui


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sammij - chlamidea is one of the mandatory tests now before you can have tx. I was told by ISIS that it's a smear/swab if you go to the GP often but they do the urine test. Sadly thiers costs a lot - something like £70 but I can't remember exactly. If you tell your GP that the results need to be back urgently he may be able to flag them.


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Loui & Cath

Yes please Loui for the address of the clap clinic - was going to ask a colleague at work but then i would have to go thought the whole treatment stuff - knowing that they are thinking ' yeh right' !!

thanks as ever gals

xxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sammij - the details for the Department of Genito-Urinary Medicine (Sexual health clinic) is:
Essex County Hospital,
Lexden Road,
Colchester
Tel 01206 744459

The appointment times are:

Monday 9.00 - 11.30 am, 2.00 - 4.00 pm (women only); 
Tuesday 10.00 am - 11.30 am, 2.00 - 5.30 pm 
Wednesday 9.00 - 11.30 am  
Thursday 10.00 am - 11.30 am, 2.00 - 5.30 pm  
Friday 9.00 am - 1.30 pm  

Telephone 01206 744459 to arrange an appointment.

I had to try several times before someone answered but I was booked in immediately. I went on the women only day (Monday). I felt very old (was full of very young girls) and slightly embarrassed to be there. But the staff were quick, efficient and nice and wished me luck for IVF. If anything, they were too efficient (didn't give me time to get undressed and dressed on my own) but, as the service was free, I can't complain. Remember to ask to get the results in writing (I picked my results up) so that ISIS can put them on record. 

Also note that parking around the whole of the hospital was a nightmare - it may be worth parking in town and walking across. Good luck!

Loui xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

well i am crackered!! Got back ache and lots of twinges, guess my body is not used to working after a month of doing nothing! I don't really sit down much at work. Guess i'll have to try.

Tricksy - how was your day hun??

Angle - ah bless your ds. Sounds like he may be a little tired when he comes home. I won't be telling anyone at work until after my 12 week scan, which means i only have to hide i for this half term. Could be easier said than done as i'm eating like a horse. DH came to work to fix my tyre and he bought me a chunky kit kat (king size) which i scoffed. I never eat chocolate usually. My head knows and my lsa but that's it. Hope you feel better oon hun. 

Sammijj - we had our chlamydia tests done at the drs and they were back after a week. Good luck hun.

Sammoon - glad you got af (feel silly saying that) and that your body is getting back to normal.

love to all you lovely ladies, cooking dinner now so see ya laters 

Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Is it Tricksey's birthday today?             . How's the injecting coming along?

Lisa - have you starting injecting now? How is it going?

Cleo - are you able to prop your bottom against the back of a chair when you teach? I found this enormously helpful whenever I had to give long presentations - hopefully that way your body won't feel so tired. Roll on half term when you can tell everyone!

Rivka - how are you doing? I hope you manage to keep eating well, even if you do feel sick all the time.

Sammoon - how are you feeling now? Is the feeling sick getting better now?

Little Mo - your pregnancy has advanced really quickly judging by your appearance on Holby Blue the other night!!!

Lisa - I pm'd you - I hope this was helpful? I saw that you started a new thread - are you gettig all the answers you want?

Shelley - thanks for your pm.

Thanks to everyone for sending me good wishes after my Barcelona trip. I feel a little stupid now after everyone has seen the positive side to my trip - that I may be able to cycle again with my own eggs . We still won't be making a decision until DH's fragmentation and other tests come back. 

The reason IM asked him to do these is because apparently, 20% of an embryo's failure to thrive is down to sperm chromosonal abnormalities. From memory the F.I.S.H test and fragmentation tests are only available at CARE Nottingham (no-where else in the country does them yet) because they are still so new and only a few research papers have written about them. If the test results come out normal, we shall cycle with my eggs again. If they don't, apparently 60% of any sperm problems detected with these specialist tests can be corrected. If he has something that can't be corrected, then we will potentially go for sperm donation at IM (although he refuses to consider this until we get the results back, quite rightly). 

So, thanks to you all, I am feeling much more positive about the future again.

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Thank you for all so much for the Birthday wishes and the cards   Sorry i've not been about much for the last couple of days, its been totally hectic!!! I've had a wonderful birthday weekend, never had a whole weekend one before   I have been totally and utterly spoilt and its been fantastic. I started work at 6ish this morning and I was finished by 8    i had to go and grab some hay, then went for a lovely ride with my friend and I've had friends nipping in all afternoon, its been so nice. Little Mo - I am so so sorry, I only realised an hour ago that I didn't even ask you if you wanted to come in   I just assumed at the time that as James was in the car you were in a rush to go somewhere, sorry    

Our next meet can't come round quick enough, seems like ages since we've all be together, although it isn't that long. Did we decide on 22nd June in the end 

Sorry yet again that I can't do personals tonight, I need to play with my presents    

Glad that everyone seems ok and its good to hear from everyone.

Take care everyone, Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Liz - did you move at the weekend? your on the dates list to move on last saturday, hope all went well if you did  

Tricksy - glad you have had a fab birthday weekend - when was it decided that the next meet would be 22nd?? hope all goes well for your scan tomorrow xx

Cleo - you need to take care of yourself - as has been suggested try and lean up against something - i was mobile hairdressing when pg lifting and carrying heavy equipment around and standing for long hours, it has done permanent damage to my back (all though it was already a little weak) but pregnancy can really take it out of you - your more important than anybody else - sit when you need to  

Well i have ds back at home again - took him to the docs and he is on another course of anti-biotics and ear drops now - he came home from the docs and fell asleep on the sofa for an hour, have decided to take him out of school for another couple of days, poor thing needs to be looked after - i feel complete again now, i know that sounds horrible and the last thing i want is for him to be poorly but being his mum is what i do best, im lost without him  

RIght im going to try and get an early night, still feeling lousy, love to all
Em xxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ya everyone  

tricksy.hello sweetie glad u have had a fab birthday what toys did u get then?hope the meet is on the 22nd juna as i really dont want to miss out love seeing u all. 

sammijj,welcome hun bet u cant wait to get started?sending u lots of    

cleo,now u know what im going to say.......u have to sit sometimes and chill abit ,think u should just lay on the sofa for the rest of the evening and get rich to run around after u      

julia,hi hunny and how ru doing?bet u cant wait to get ur new sofa what have u gone for leather or fabric?what colour?and how have u been feeling any cravings?   

cath,glad saturday went well did u sell out off everything ,hope u have some honeycomb chocolate left?ru still looking around for other clinics?has ur sister gone home now?well hope ur ok. 

rachel,hi hunhows ur injections going?ur poor sister it must be so tough going through all that ,i could not imagine loosing my hair,as it is part of my personality,but by the sounds of it she has a fab sister to support her.  

angel.arhhhhh hun big     ur way,poor ds dont think he will be able to put up with that for long u never know he may decided that thats not what he really wants,hope u start to feel better soon,sounds like u could do with a very big group   well im sending u my   vibes. 


loui,thats ok about the pm have u phoned her yet?im seeing her on thursday cant wait,hope ur ok. 

lisa,hello my sweet how ru?have u had any more thoughts on what ur going to do?  

debs,hi hun sounds like ur really a bit fed up at the moment but im   that ur cycle dose get the go ahead as u have waited a long time to,but really hun hang on in there it will happen.  

liz,hi hun how ru and how was the move?hope it went well did someone look after faith for u while u moved,or did she help bye getting in the boxes and hiding?how did her birthday go?  

hi to everyone else hope ur all ok   ,well we havent really been up to much ,im ovulating mid week so im hoping to make the most off it this time round me and greg have got reflexology on thursday so we will be going at it like rabbits     as last time i had abit off trush and was full of cold   so this time im making the most of it.got a really busy weekend coming up hen night saturday ,and im gonna make this my last big drinking session as im gonna go on a ditox to clean my body out ready for treatment.and on sunday i have got some friends over for some food and and lots of    they are graet friends i havent seen them for a while as we have all been very busy but cant wait to see them just hope im not to hung over as i want to be a good hostess.but if not i may get greg to dress up in a smart suit and be buttler for the day     (yeah right).well better go been on here ages and trying to watch americas next top model.nite nite sleep well everyone.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Cathie - I've actually not been feeling sick the last couple of days. Now of course I'm worried that I'n NOT feeling sick  

Loui - glad you're feeling more positive now, looks like there are a few good options out there,   for your test results.

Shelley - it was lovely to see you briefly today! You look good. Have a fun weekend   

Em - poor DS, but good thing he's at home now, he definitely needs his mummy at the moment.

Cleo - take care of yourself, I'm sure your pg makes you more tired. If your Head knows maybe you can get some discreet help?

Rivka x

PS Our hedghog is back! We found him asleep in his little house in the garden, so he found the way back all right, clever chap! Hope he gets eating the slugs when I start planting.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka - yeay - glad your little hedgehog has come back. And don't worry about not feeling sick now! 

Em - how's ds doing today? Don't let one holiday where you came back ill put you off for life. You've had so much going on the past few months it's probably just that your body relaxed and that's sadly when bugs tend to hit. I always have flu over Xmas as once the mad rushes are out of the way I have "time" to be ill.   Must be nice having him home again though.

Shelley - have fun   I do have a little bit of honeycomb left which I will try to drop off to you when I'm next out and about. Sounds like you have a great weekend lined up.

Tricksy - glad you enjoyed your birthday. Did the horsebox get an outing?

Loui - i hope you get good results from the tests and can then work out what to do next. 

Cleo - hope you're able to sit down (or lean) a bit more today. 

Julia - are you lounging on your new sofa yet?

Sammij - hope you're able to get the tests done quickly now. I really must remember the details of that clinic for next time we need to renew our tests as we paid a fortune at ISIS our last cycle as time was tight when they introduced the new tests.

Liz - hope you're settling into your new home.

Lisa - is dh still on a high after Sunday? Mine keeps chuckling any time anything to do with Norwich comes on the local news.

Hello everyone else. Having a pants day. The dogs played up when I dropped them at the kennels this morning and I was so riled I didn't notice a car behind me as I reversed out. Thankfully not much damage but I'm really annoyed about it. I'm waiting for the third bad thing to happen then I can get on with things without being on edge. 

I really need to get on with speaking ot other clinics about a second opinion. I'm not sure if I need to get a referral from Gidon or from my GP as most seem to want something. The front runners in the UK are Essex and Herts as I've heard good things and it's not too far or expensive, or the Lister in Chelsea which has a good reputation with dealing with poor responders. Otherwise it's somewhere abroad at which point I get all confused by what's out there, how much it will cost etc. 

Catch you later

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

Cathie -   for pants day. Hope something nice happens next!   with looking at new clinic. Can't you go to have a chat at E & H and Lister to give you a better idea? I think your GP should have all the basic information from ISIS, but if I were you I'd ask ISIS for copies of medical records so that you can show them in both clinics and see what they offer to do. Just tell ISIS you want to have all your information, don't even have to give them details if you don't fancy.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cath - I too hope your day is getting better. I noticed that you mentioned putting the dogs in kennels - I can save you the money by having them with me at home whenever you like?

Loui xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Cath - Hope ur day has got better for u hun    Good luck with ur next choice of clinics. I can't believe I haven't tried any of ur chocs yet, feeling left out lol

Rivka -   on ur BFP, I'll b keeping everything crossed for u hun.

Emma - Hope u and ur ds are feeling better soon    1 each. 

Tricksy -   sorry its late. You sound has though u had a great w/end and the horsebox looks lovely (not that I know anything about horses lol)

Sammij - Welcome to the thread. Every1 here is the best, they support u through everything and some1 is bound to know what any of the long words mean.

Julia - I'm getting a new sofa in 4 weeks, thought we'd treat ourselves to those recliners from Land of Leather.

Liz - I owe little Faith a belated   Hope u had a great day. It goes so quickly doesn't it, I cant believe Isaac is nearly 3 weeks.

Hello to every1 else, Isaac is just about to wake up. He was weighed yesterday and he is now 9lb 2oz (8lb 1oz when he was born) not sure whats in my boobs but it must be full fat lol

Love to every1 xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I posted a reply a little while ago and its gone    ok better do it again!! 

Cath - sorry your having such a pants day, I hope it gets better   Are you going away?? wondered as the dogs were going in kennels?? 

Em - I was asking IF the date had been agreed, it hasn't by the looks of it. You know what its like if the date does't get booked then its not going to happen   I did ask if there were other dates people could do as I know that you couldn't make the 22nd but more people couldn't do the 29th or other dates and I think that you were the only one who couldn't make the 22nd       I'm more than happy to do a different date that everyone can make if you have any suggestions??   

Just a quick one as I'm at work and I've already posted this once!!!  The scan went well today, my lining is at 7.6mm, Fiona would of liked it to be 8mm so to be on the safe side we are upping my hrt to 4 a day. I ummed and arred over getting another bottle of Buserelin as I might run out, but if I do its only going to be 1 maybe 2 injections that I'm short   what a pain so i didn't get one yet, think I might draw it all up tonight and see how much I have got and/or need

Catch up later with you all, lots of love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

[quote

22nd June - Tricksy  29th June - Tricksy, 
Lisa  Lisa 
Rachel  Rachel 
Emma -not told dh yet though 
Debs  Debs 
Cleo  Cleo 
Cath  Cath 
Little Mo  Little Mo 
Loui  Loui 
Shelley 
Liz & Faith  Liz & Faith 
Rivka   Rivka 
Sam & Amy - fingers crossed xxxx Sam & Amy - fingers crossed 
[/quote]

Forwarded the list on so we can see whats what


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Tricksy, don't worry about not asking us in, I did not even think about that. James was in the car getting covered in chocolate. He is always tired after a long day at nursery so I wanted to get him home anyway. Glad you had a lovely birthday, and your horse box is even more gorgeous close up! Thanks for doing the list for the meet up. To be honest, the 22nd is better for me, but I will stick with the majority. I hope you don't need to buy extra Buserelin, it would be a shame it you had to buy a whole vial for a couple of injections. 

Cath, sorry you are having a bad day, I hope the 3rd bad thing does not happen! I try not to worry about pranging the car, it happens quite often with me. I dread telling Gordon but he is usually quite good about it   I am used to driving small cars like minis so I am not used to driving big cars like the Touran (well, that is my excuse and I am sticking to it!)

Cleo, I hope you are not working too hard. I bet you will be glad when the weekend comes. Any symptoms yet? Eating loads is a good sign, and if you need chocolate, go for it!

Emma, hope you are feeling a bit more human today. How is DS. Here are some hugs for you both too   .

The sofas have arrived and they are gorgeous, and massive. I was hoping for a new carpet and curtains too but have just heard that we can't afford it at the moment   Oh well, I will stick them on the "I WANT" list!

Shelley, your weekend sounds busy, and fun! Enjoy your drinking session on Saturday night, and have a nice time with your friends on Sunday. I am sure they will understand if you are feeling a bit fragile. That idea about your DH dressing up sounds like a good one   I reckon your friends would appreciate that. Have a nice time. I am going out for lunch on Sunday. Have not been out in ages so really looking forward to that. 

Hope everyone else is okay today. 

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Well I can obviously do both days so just let me know when and I'll be there


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Has Cleo a got a preference? It is going to be at her house after all. I hope we can get a date organised soon.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Me too   I did speak to Cleo about it last week and she said either day was good for her, she thought..... 

Em - sorry, hope i didn't upset you ............again


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

had another eventul day at work...got another child!!! that's 37 mow    The other  year 5 teacher has 38 so i suppose i can't complain  

As for the meet i can do either day. It looks like shelley can do one and not the other and so can em. Obviously it would be lovely if everyone could make it. We could chose another date??

Julia - not really sure how i'm supposed o be feeling   i have sore boobs, get back ache and crampy sorts of pain in my lower tummy...is this all normal? I could eat for england too How are you feeling??

Rivka - how's things with you hun?? Any symptoms your end??

Cath - srry your day was pants hun. I hope it got better  

Triscky - your lining sounds good hun. How does the hrt make you feel?. Not long to go now!!

Angel - bless ds, i hope he recovers quickly.

Shelley - DH cooked me dinner last night and tonight, trying to get him to get me some biscuits but he's not having any of it.  

Love to everyone else, will be back laters 

Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

I had a right boring pants day at work     Can't wait till my day off on Thursday

Well i'm still trawling through all the International sites looking at donor eggs abroad...........theres so much to look at!

Also i am concerned about the letter Gideon has wrote to my GP and just waiting for them to contact me now before i go ahead and do anymore    Still really upset about it all, having good days and bad  

Cath - Sorry you are having such a pants day hun - big hugs   Yes DH is still on cloud nine and everytime he sees something about Norwich he starts chanting rude football songs at the tv       

Tricksy - Glad all went well at the scan today    What toys did you get for your birthday?

Cleo - All your feelings and totally normal hun honest don't worry,  sore boobs is my sign when i know 

Julia - Glad your sofas are lovely and your pleased - How are you feeling - any sickness?

Rivka - Glad your hedgehog came back - How are you feeling?

Loui - Thanks for the pm hun i'll pm you back ta 

Emma - Hope DS is feeling better - Is his boarding school far away?

Shelley - Have you finished filling in your Isis forms now - Have a great time on Saturday night i'm sure your friends will be quiet for you on sunday   

Jo Jo - Good to hear from you - glad everything ok with you

Right off to check out the Internationals
Lisa x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

RICHARD GO GET VIC SOME BISCIUTS NOOOOOOOOOOOOOW     hows that?thank u.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for all the hugs ladies. Sending you all a big   back. The third thing happened, and poss a fourth, as I had to get a parcel out in the post but having left work early got into the post office to realise the parcel was on my desk still and by the time I got back it had shut so I may be driving to Southend tomorrow if I can't persuade a courrier firm to take it for me. On a positive note though I spoke to the lady I ran into and her son works for Toyota and is able to fix her licence plate for nothing and the rest of the car is fine so apart from a bottle of wine for the son (I hear he's partial) and some chocs for the lady I'm not too out of pocket. Which is good as the dishwasher is broken and my ribbon machine has stopped working too   which will cost me a few pennies. 

Tricksy -   for the lining. Not far off so that's good news. Shame about possibly having to get a vial of buserelin just for one or two jabs. 

Julia - I've got some curtains you could have if you want a change. They're a lovely khaki and dark green mushroom pattern that my mum bought in 1977 and foisted on me when I got my first house   Glad the sofas are nice. 

Cleo - I don't know how you cope with that many children. I find 10 at a party is too much.

JoJo - glad to hear from you and that Isaac is doing so well. 

Losing track again (I really do need to find my brain). Hello everyone else. I can do either date for the meet at the moment but my best friends from college are trying to set up a weekend away that month so could do with knowing fairly soon so I can say when I'm free.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cath, sorry your day got worse, although it was good that you managed to sort out the problem with the car with a bottle of wine and some chocolate. I hope tomorrow will be better for you. If you ever need to me to go to the post office for you, just let me know, as I am here most days, and would be happy to help  

I had put a rude joke on here but I think it was a bit too rude so have taken it off, don't want to upset anyone


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Well we had a lovely day on Faith's birthday, went to the zoo in the morning which Faith loved talked to all the animals!!! Then had family round for a birthday tea. The cake me and dh made was a success very proud of it a nice pink castle.
With the house we are lucky enough to have the keys 2 weeks before we need to move in so we are busy trying to decorate and get carpets down and god knows what else will need to be done. Faith is running around in her walker ramming into everything.

I'm afraid I have read all the posts and now can't remember who's doing what!!!

Julia.Cleo,Sam,Rivka how are those little bumps coming on? How wonderful to have so many of you with little ones nearly the same age Faith will lead them all astray!!!!

Debs:
What a pain about them not being able to give you a bit more notice. I would plan that it wont be on then it will be a surprise if it is and slightly less upsetting if not. I am praying it is all ok for you!!

Emma:
So sorry to here about dh and the snoring boy!!! Hope he gets better soon He has the best mum to look after him xx

Tricksy:
Glad you had a lovely birthday and the horse box is fab.

Lisa:
How are you hun? Have you been to see any of these horrors out at the moment there seems to be loads I fancy the one where you wake up during your murder!!

Newsam:
Hi hun, welcome to the thread they are all a great group of people. I have a little girl called Faith from my third attempt at Isis.

Sam2007:
Glad Amy is doing well hun, Now you have your first smear to look forward to after giving birth!!!!!!!! 

JoJo:
Def full fat in there hun. How is Isaac sleeping hope dh is helping.

Hi everyone else 

Take care

Liz xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Liz and Jo - Good to hear from you both.

Cath - I've been with 3 different IVF clinics and I think it was only on the first that I was referred (by my then NHS consultant).  The other two I referred myself.

Emma - I have PCOS and so I have had Metformin prescribed because of this.  I did ask to go back on it again but my GP wanted me to wait a while to see what my body would do without it.  So far I got a period on my own and don't yet have any of the ugly PCOS symptoms so maybe I won't need it.  I am still nearly 2 stone heavier though than before I got pregnant so wish I could have it to help with that!!!!

Sam


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

have had a busy couple of days in work so didn't have a chance to get on here yesterday, but just to let you know my scan on Monday went really well - my womb lining was already over 5 mm which I thought was pretty good for only 3 days of stimms and they could already see at least 6 follicles growing so I came out really pleased - I'm now trying hard to work on my PMA - third time lucky for me I  .  Next scan tomorrow.

Sammij - just so you can let your dh know that the Chlamydia test for the man can be very painful (as my dh sadly discovered) - our GP did not tell him that you could do the more expensive urine test which I've since found out is recommended in the **** booklet and just went ahead and did the swab test for my DH - all I can say is I had a very distressed husband when I got home so make sure your DH insists on getting the urine test to avoid the pain.

Cleo - hoping you're taking it easy at work.

Emma -   sorry to hear DH had a bad night at school - it was probably hard enough for him to sleep anyway being in a new place and not being very well too -I can see that it can't be reassuring for you but hopefully he will settle down and get used to the snoring before long (my dh is a snorer especially after a few drinks but I soon got used to it) but at least you have him home now to make sure he gets better before he goes back.  I love your new signature by the way  .

Loui - glad you are feeling more positive about things - it was really interesting to find out about the FISH and fragmentation tests and it definitely sounds like you had a worthwhile trip to Spain (apart from your horrible experience) even if the outcome wasn't what you expected. 

Emma - good luck for your mid week     .

Rivka - that's lovely about your hedgehog. How have you been feeling today?  I don't know whether to hope the sickness comes back for you or not!

Cath - Sorry about your bad day today  .  I am sure your GP would do your referral for you to whatever clinic you go to and won't charge (mine didn't when I had my private referral) - you can then also request a copy of your notes from the ISIS to take to the new place (this is what I did when I came to the ISIS and was only charged a small admin fee for the photocopying).  As I said before I do recommend Essex and Herts and now that I am experiencing the benefit of having tx at a local clinic I have to say it makes it much easier and less stressful for scans etc to go somewhere in easy driving distance, although having said that I have read good things about the Lister clinic too if the travelling doesn't put you off.  What does your DH think or is he letting you decide?

Julia - Was your sofa from ILVA?  Its so nice getting something new for the house.

Tricksy - glad to hear your scan went well - when are you next up there?- I'm taking royal jelly for my womb lining and it seems to be working for me (it was recommended by someone on the FET thread a while ago who subsequently got pregnant with twins) - might be worth a go - you can get it in any health food shop.

Lisa - sorry you had a pants day too   - do you know if Gideon has written the letter to your GP yet?  If so I would chase the GP up rather than wait for them to contact you to speed things up.

Liz - glad Faith had a nice birthday.

JoJo - nice to hear from you too.

Well hello to anyone I have missed - a bit brain dead now but will be back on tomorrow.

Lots of love,

Rachel xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just popping into give a quick   and   to everyone...have a ton of ironing to do so gotta go again

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Tricksy - good news about your lining, seems that you almost there now! Lots of   for a thicker lining and of course GROW FOLLIES GROW!!

Rachel - your scan sounds really good for such an early stage, lots of   for today.

Lisa - have you seen anything interesting in internationals? At least from Loui's experience I can see that in Spain they can be better at looking at more option and doing more tests than here. I stil think you shouldn't despair of your own eggs, after all you got pg once with them which means they do the job. Take care and pm me if you feel like it hun.

Cath - sorry your day was not great ... Good thing you can sort out the car with minimal purse damage. Did you get a courier company for that parcel?

Julia - glad you're enjoying the new sofa, it's lovely to do up the house.

Liz - Faith's birthday sounds lovely, well done on that cake!

Em - how are you and DS?

PiePig - not too much ironing last night, I hope!

Cleo - your symptoms sound encouraging. Roll on 24th April!

JoJo - good to hear you and Isaac are well.

I really haven't got much symptoms to be honest. I have larger boobs and much larger nipples (which I got with previous pgs) but nothing much else. I'm still careful to eat healthy food and have not been feeling sick, but I haven't got special apetite. Trying to be positive and think about all that aspirin and Clexane going into my body and hopefully making everything allright for little one.

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Liz - well done on the cake. You'll have to post a pic sometime. 

Rachel - great news on the scan.   and   for continuing growth. Dh is inclined towards ISIS again because it's so convenient but I think I'm more inclined to at least seek a second opinion elsewhere. As we only work at Stansted then Cheshunt shouldn't be too far to go and it sounds like a good clinic from what you and another friend have said. 

Rivka - sounds like everyting is progressing well.   for it to carry on. The clexane must be making a big difference. Didn't manage to get a courrier (parcel force would charge £40   and the cheaper one hasn't called back yet) so I'm having a trip to the seaside in a mo. Not telling the dogs though as they'd want to come too. 

Cleo - did you get your biscuits yet?

Loui - that's so sweet of you to offer to take the dogs. Especially having met them   It's not proper kennels they go to but a woman in the village who breeds and does the local dog training. They are in a kennel for a few hours whilst they're there but the rest of the time they play with all the other dogs in the garden which Daisy in particular loves. And it doesn't cost much so we're really lucky. Rachel and I were talking about trying to set up another dog walk soon. What days are best for you?

Hello everyone else. Must dash as want to get back from my delivery before lunch.

Cathie x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ok it appears that i have had a senior moment   i had another look at my calender and see that both dh and i are free on the 22nd and 29th June - so what possessed me to say we could only do the 29th is anybody's guess   so looks like thats the decision made - 22nd June is our next meet    

Tricksy - you upset moi?? never!  

Back later for personals


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rachel - great news about your lining and your follies -yey! Are you drinking lots of milk too to build up your lining? I had not heard that royal jelly would do that too. Could I ask - what were your fsh levels on this and previous cycles? I am contemplating going again with my own eggs but am worried that my fsh is on the rise (7.9 then 9.1).

Cath - your kennels sound great! I wouold love to walk again - I'm free any weekday - so you choose the day, time and location. Happy to go to same woods again or somewhere different?

Tricksy - how's the DR'g going?

Lisa - I've alse heard that ISIDA in Kiev is good too (particularly for blue eyes/fair hair as it is quite far north).

I'm just waiting in limbo now - DH's results should be with us in 3 weeks. Like Cathie, I'm not sure whether I should stick with ISIS because it is only 15 mins away or go to another clinic (if I cycle with my own eggs) because Gidon didn't say anything about doing anything differently with me next time. Hope this makes sense!

Loui


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui - it makes sense. Gidon said they were unlikely to do anything different with me either which is why I'd be inclined to go somewhere they are prepared to be a bit more flexible in their approach. 

My duties for my first few weeks at the new job are being done at the moment so once I have them I'll let you know some possible dates for a walk.


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Cath/Loui - Just had to say, please don't stick with a clinic simply because it is convenient because you could end up regretting it if that is the only reason.  I mean there is a good chance that you will find that no over clinic has anything more to offer you, or not enough that you would want to put yourselves through the extra hassle.  I mean of the 3 I've been to I was more confortable and had more confidence in the ISIS but I do think it is worthwhile checking out other clinics and making an informed choice. There do seem to be some clinics which insist you follow their plan while others are happen to listen to you and incorporate your wishes.


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

will get round to 'chatting' to everyone - hard to keep up with who's who & whats what when your new!

have just done a long post and its lost in the ether somewhere!! it it appears twice -sorry!!

what a day so far!

went to my GP's for my Chalmydia test -got there early only to be told that i was an hour early (sure i wasn't but can't argue with Docs receptionists can you??)

popped home -made toast -toaster blew up - literally - smoke everywhere, me panicking hubby miles away!
managed to clear all that up -whilst being deafened by the smoke alarm.  Disconnected the toaster otherwise could see me coming back to a burnt out house!

back to docs - in & out in 15 mins - why they couldn't have squeezed me in earlier, lord only knows?!  & then on the way back to my car - slipped & nearly got run over!  have a lovely scrape on my leg & my back hurts!!

Tried calling best friend (no ans) & mum - gone out!!  felt all tearful & sorry for myself & no -one to talk to!!

back to work -  to 10 voicemail msgs & a pile of paperwork which frankly anyone in the office could have picked up.

anyhoo - sorry to moan on - just had to tell you about my horrid day so far!!

sam xx

re the clinic change - i was soo worried about changing clinics -better the devil you know' etc but am now v v happy to be at ISIS as so far they have been great.

Rachel - i daren't tell my hubby about the swab test for the Chaldmydia - can he insist on the urine test??  you will hear him screaming for miles.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Sammij -   for your bad day. Hope your results come back soon.

Cath - only now realised you got the new job, sorry, must have missed that when I was away   Very pleased for you, hope you enjoy it and that it's much less stressful than before.

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi ya Ladies

Its my day off tomorrow and i can't wait!!!!!!!!  It was another BORING day today i just can't get motivated at the moment i don't know whether i'm still pee'd off about my consultation with Gideon or its hormones but just feel fed up    

Anyway i am meeting a friend in Chelmsford tomorrow for lunch and a spot of retail therapy so that always cheers me up 

Loui - Your an angel hun thanks for your pm's  

Sammij - Wot a crap day you've had......hope it got better hun    

Cath - How are you?  How is the new job going?

Liz - Great to hear from you, well done on the cake,  hope the moves going ok hun,  i really want to see some of the horror films out at the moment.......I luv a good old scare, that awake looks really good.

Rivka - Keep positive hun     Your doing all the right things and have the clexane so its all good    I have send emails out to two clinics in Czech Republic last night and have found out loads of info but still not sure what we're doing i really need to get those blood tests done about menopause and then we can make a decision.

Rachel - Hope you've recovered from your trip and not too tired    Keeping everything crossed for you for this cycle    - Are you feeling ok on the stimms?  i got the letter from Gideon i'll show you it when i see you it doesn't give me much hope  

Cleo - Hows work today - anymore children?  Hope you get to sit down a bit more and rest while at work it must be awkward with the job you do.

Oven Buzzers going ........gotta dash
See you later
Lisa x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

well had a bad day emotionally today and was in  . woke up and was convinced my boobs were less sore than yesterday. Continued poking them all day until i called dh at lunch time to cry down the phone. he was really sweet and calmed me down. When i came home though he said that he was really worried about me and asked if i thought i should talk to someone about how i'm feeling. he suggested his brother and his wife and they are trained in NLP, but i couldn't talk to them as they are part of the reason i'm gettting myself all worked up.  DH had called into ISIS to pick up some needles and was so sweet he asked fiona if my scan could be bought forward, they said no as they need to do it at 7 weeks. I had a little sleep after work, came home a little earlier today, and now feel a bit better. Boobs seem more tender too!! But i really am going out of mind waiting for the scan. Sorry that i'm feeing sorry for myself, i hope i'm not offending anyone. I know i need to tell myself I am pregnant! And just get on with it. Please someone tell me what i'm feeling s normal!!

Rachel - fab news on your lining and follies hun. Sending you lots of       for your next scan.

Cath -  its such a hard decision isn't. But i know me and dh always spoke about changing clinics if we didn't get what we wanted. I know its convenient, but if ISIS aren't willing to change their protocol then i think you should change. I know i would always regret it if i stuck with a clinic but wasn't really happy with them. We spoke about having 3 or 4 goes and i alays said if it hadn't worked by the 3rd then i wanted to go to London AGRC ad if hey couln't get me pregnant hen  would acceptt no one could. Good luck hun. Oh by the way, my DH wasn't keen on my plans and though we should stick with ISIS as they're nearer too.

Lisa - glad you have a day off tomorrow hun, i hate boring days at work. I thought work would take my mind off everything but to be honest i'm just going through the motions and couldn't say i was doing a very good job! Have a fab day in chelmsford, hope you buy some nice things.

litle mo - loved your joke hun    How you feeling??

Rivka - hun i have trawled this site for threads on symptoms and the conclusion i have come up with is that they come, they go, they may come back again, they may go again....and its different with everyone! I need to remember that for myself! You take care hun.

samijj - wow what a day hun, sending you a huge   . DH did a urine test for chlamydia although i did wind him up for a while telling him it was a swab  

Angel - fab news hun that you can make the 22nd. So we'll have that date then as everyone can make it!! Hope you and your ds are feeling better today.

Tricksy - how's you today hun?? Hope the hrt is agreeing with you.

Loui - hope your results come through soon. So will giddon treat you with your own eggs then?

Shelley - what you been up to hun?/ DH didn't get me my biscuits but he has been doing so much for me i can't complain.

piepig - have the cliniic called you anymore then hun?? I hope that things are going ahead this cycle for you.

Liz - lovely to hear from you and glad that faith is doing well.

Jojo  - good o hear that Isac is putting on weight hun and that you are doing well too.

Have i missed anyone... sorry if i have   love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Sammi - Sounds like you definitely had a bad day!

Cleo - You couldn't have summed up better how I felt in the first few weeks after my BFP!  Symptoms really do come and go and it doesn't matter how many people tell you that, you will still feel terror when they disappear and be on tenderhooks until they come back.  I remember trawling through all the messages and being convinced that everyone else had much stronger symptoms than me..and maybe they did who knows.  I hope that after your first scan you will be able to start enjoying being pregnant.

Lisa - You can get those tests done by "mail order".  I think they cost around £200.  You are sent the kit then all you have to do is persuade your GP/nurse to draw the blood for you.  Then you send the samples back to their lab and await the results.

Sam


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just a quicky from me as have been working late again (mainly to make up for the time out to have my scans etc) but just to let you know I had my scan today which was fine - womb lining seems to be going crazy and is now 9.5 mm - it has never grown this fast before and I'm now convinced it is the Royal Jelly I am taking - the nurse said that this does happen sometimes though and does settle down a bit.  I also now have 8 follies although I have to be honest and say I had hoped for more being on the top dose of the medication and the short protocol (I only got 8 eggs last time being on less medication and 10 the first time being on even less!), but if I am realistic I think this is what I should expect given my AMH level and as they say it only takes one so must keep my PMA up.  Next scan is Friday - feel like I should set up a tent in the car park at the moment   !

Loui - my fsh was 4.1 when tested in 2006 - I have been tested since then when I got referred to the ISIS and think it was still pretty low but don't know the exact result (Gideon said it was when I saw him) but also my oestradiol levels are really high and I think affects the over all result of the FSH and as you know my AMH level came out awful - all things combined, I am pretty sure my ovarian reserve isn't that great and suspect that the egg quality of my eggs is part of the problem - will have to make some similar decisions to you if this cycle does not work I think.  I hope that the next 3 weeks go quick so you can decide what to do.  Oh - I am eating lots of protein and drinking milk every day too but did this last time so royal jelly rules!

Sammij - Sorry about your horrid day  .  I think your husband can insist on the urine test but may have to pay for it -I don't think it is much though and I know my DH would have paid if he had known and also I know that others on here haven't had a problem with getting their GP's to do this for free (we were quite newly registered which may have made the difference) - I would get him to take in the **** guidebook with him though to show his GP just in case.

Lisa -   sorry about your letter from Gideon - hope them retail therapy helps to cheer you up though and have a lovely day off tomorrow.

Cleo - your feeling NORMAL !!!!  We would all be the same in your position and I am sure all the hormones don't help.

Hello to everyone I have missed again but it's my turn to make tea and DH is getting hungry!

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sammi - i cant keep up with this lot either and i have been on this thread ages   sorry you had such a bad day hun - we had the same problem with our toaster a few months ago - stunk the house out! i was convinced my hubby was trying to set fire to it to get a call out of it, hes a fireman      to make you feel better

Jojo- full fat gold top sounds like you are feeding Issac   hope you are all fitting in to having a new baby in the house, does he keep your other boys awake??  

Cleo - oh my little sweetie pie - hunny when i see you next im going to give you the biggest hug, we are so alike so i know exactly what you are feeling and understand completly - if its any consolation i worried through my pg too - IF you can, try not to look too much into the symptoms and accept you are pregnant - i understand its so so hard, and you know me well enough to know i would be exactly the same, but please please please try not to worry - enjoy it - love to you  

Rachel -     for this cycle hun, its all looking good xx ps glad you like the signature - its how i feel  

Shelley - sounds like your weekend is going to be eventful - feel im missing out on the chance of seeing your dh dressed up!   hope you have a nice day with your friends - im sure they will look after you if your hungover - im seeing some good freinds for lunch too this weekend - though minus the hangover   - hope your ok  

Sorry no more personals - ds should be back at school tomorrow but not boarding cos he is on meds and also needs painkillers in the night which they cant/wont administer at boarding in the middle of the night. Im feeling a little better, went to the docs today to ask about Metformin and ISIS hadnt even sent a following letter after my FET and suggesting Metformin - makes you wonder what you pay ya money for?? anyway Doc wasnt happy about the Met so has put me on Xenical - it is more directed in weight loss than anything to do with pcos etc - start tomorrow so haveing a little glass of vino tonight - i really need to do this - so support me girlies  

Love to all
Emms x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Angel - goodluck with the xenical - enjoy your vino tonight!  

Cleo - so sorry to hear you are struggling so much with worrying about the pregnancy.  I'm sure all is fine, but hopefully your scan will be able to reassure you soon.

sammij - sounds like a nightmare day  

Liz - hope you had fun at the zoo with faith!

rachel - glad to hear all is going well, what is the royal jelly for?  just another way of getting protein or does it have extra properties as well

tricksy - hope your lining is thickening up nicely, not long now till raspberry and ripple are on board, bet they can't wait to escape the chilly freezer!

Sam - how's Amy, have the neck problems and squint sorted themselves out?

cath - if it was me i'd change clinic just to get another viewpoint on it, there are so many variables in IF that some places may have different expertise than others, and even if you only go for a consult elsewhere but then decided to stick with ISIS I don't think you;d regret looking at other options.

JoJo - glad to hear Isaac is doing well and putting on weight nicely

Lisa - hope you have a nice day in chelmsford tomorrow.  sorry your feeling a bit down after your consult, I'm still quite surprised at how many of the people on this thread have been told that they have no chance with their own eggs recently.  Hope the internatinal clinics are able to give you some home and you get your blood tests done soon.

rivka - welcome back to your little hedgey!  how are pregnancy things with you, have done are furthers tests for reasurrance or are you waiting patiently for your first scan?

loui - hope DH's results turn up soon so you can make decisons as to what happens next.  there is nothing worse than waiting for an undefined period of time is there!

little mo - very jealous of your new sofas...we looked at new sofas the other day but they are all too huge for our tiny lounge, will have to wait for fashion to change before we can get anything  

shelley - sounds like you're gonna have a great weekend!

anyone heard from livvy/spangle/laura recently?

Hope thats is everyone?  Look forward to the meet on the 22nd...just have to get DH to get the day off now!

Freezing sperm tomorrow morning so wish up luck for no cock-ups this time!

xxxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Re Amy (Piepig - thanks for asking), I've actually had appointments this week.  On Monday I took Amy to see a cranial oesteopath because she has already developed a flat spot on her head from where she is forever lying facing one way.  Anyway to cut a long story short, the cranial oesteopath checked her over and said the muscles one side of her neck were very tight (probably the result of her neck being overstretched during the birth) and that these tight muscles were preventing her from moving her neck about freely.  Well I was told that it would take 4 or 5 sessions to free them up and I was a little bit sceptical that it would work at all.  But I am already seeing a difference. She really is starting to be happy looking both ways so I am hoping that after a few more sessions she will be able to sleep either way.

Then on Tuesday I took her to see my GP.  Amy screamed through the whole appointment for some reason so I could barely hear what the doctor was saying.  He checked her eyes out though and said that her squint was very minor and that he didn't think she would ever need treatment for it.  I was happy with that because I am not noticing it at all now.  Then I don't know what possessed him to say it but he announced that "one eye was slightly lazier than the other but it wouldn't be a problem, but I might find that she is a bit clumsier and more uncordinated than other children"!!!  Strange thing to say to try and reassure a mother.  Think I preferred the idea of a squint.  But this was coming from the same doctor who told me at 40 weeks that "the placenta no longer works as well from now on".

Sam


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs and Debs's DH - good luck today,  hope all goes and there are no cock ups as you said - well maybe one   

Just a quickie - getting ready for work, (have a bit of a hangover!!) will do more personals later, have a good day everyone  

Emx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Morning

Cleo - Honest hun your feelings are normal - I know its hard and you will probably never stop worrying its just cos you have been so much to get here and its been such a struggle that you are feeling like this - big hugs   
Your BIL does NLP is he local? Is he any good? Next time i see you can you fill me in on that as i've heard its really good.

Sam - Glad all ok with Amy,  My friend had that cranial osteopathy done on her son as he wasnt sleeping well after he was born and she swears by it.  Glad the squint is sorted out too,  what a stupid thing for the doc to say as if your not worrying enough  

Deb -I'm surprised too about everyone being told eggs are no good i think that is because we have all seen Gideon and this is his opinion but personally i'm not going to get a 2nd opinion because i believe him in my case,  I've been trying nearly 8 years now and been pregnant once which miscarried so i believe in 8 years that can't all be down to bad luck and i don't want to waste anymore time going to clinics in this country so i've emailed clinics abroad now - so its the waiting game again   Good luck today for the sperm freezing hope all goes ok hun  

Rachel  - Great news on the scan!!!     8 follies is great keep up the PMA   

Emm - Good luck with the new meds   Is DS boarding school very far from you?

Right off to get tarted up now 
Bye 
Lisa x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning All  

Well i have time for personals today, I'm at work and there is no one here so I'm planning on having a skivy one  

Em - What are you doing having a hangover on a Friday morning  You were meant to have a glass or two of wine not a bottle or two  you naughty girl!!! Is B still at home? I hope that he is feeling a bit better now, it must be a big worry for you with him boarding. Is he boarding again from next week? Hope you have a good time at the weekend when you catch up with you friends 

Sam - Is that you in your avatar I'm glad to hear that the cranial oestopath has helped little Amy already, its great that you are seeing a difference already, you must be pleased. Your doctor sounds like a right twit, fancy saying something like that to you  why on earth would it make Amy more clumsy?? I love your ticker and I'm glad you've changed the writing to black, I couln't read it properly when it was white  I hope that your going to be able to come to our meet on 22nd June, it will be lovely to meet you and of course little Amy 

Debs - Lets hope that there is a cock up of sorts today   but a good one of course   I'd make a point of telling them to make sure they look after it after last time. Fingers crossed. How long before you hear if your donor is a definite? Lets hope its soon, you must feel in total limbo  Its only another 10 days until raspberry and ripple are defrosted, I just hope and pray that they are ok and want a new home for the next 9 months, one that is considerably warmer than the one they are in now   Bahama's or Antartica.......which one would you choose!!!!!

Rachel - Great news on your lining, that is really good. Try not to worry about your follicles, it really is quality over quantity. I had 10 eggs my first cycle (on 250 Puregon) and 11 on my second cycle (450 Puregon) and whilst others often have a lot more, every one of my eggs fertilised. You have only been stimming for a few days so you have plenty of time to make a few more. When I had my fsh tested initially it came back at 7.6 which was ok, when I had it done again for the 2nd cycle it was 12.7 and I was gutted. When I spoke to Gidon about it he said that my first results were not read properly because my oestradiol was something like 1200 which is way way over what it should be, he said that that masked a higher fsh level. As long as you are producing eggs, they are good quality and fertilising well then you should be fine. I'm next at Isis on Tuesday for another scan, think you will prob be there on Monday and Wednesday??

Cleo - <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZK%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F67%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Poor you, I'm sure that I will be exactly the same as you when I get my bfp, I bet these last 2 weeks are making the 2ww seem like a piece of cake   R sounds like he is doing everything he can to support you and try and reasure you but of course until you see the heartbeat(s) on that screen your not going to feel better. Not long now hun, only 7 more sleeps to go!! Try and keep your chin up, have a good weekend and try and keep chilled  

Lisa - Woohoo lucky you having the day off, I hope you have a good day with your friend shopping, nothing like a bit of retail therepy to buck you up eh!! It must be so hard and confusing knowing what to do for the best and where to go. I suppose that going abroad is the only sensible option for DE unless you want to wait for 2 years. Have you heard back from the Chekz one yet?? Looking forward to seeing you on Saturday night and having a good old catch up, Si is looking forward to it too 

Sammij - If you go to the clap clinic I think that they only do the swab tests, if I remember rightly from what Loui told me before. We had to have them done too and Isis wanted to charge £85 each  I just rang my docs, said that we had to have them done and could I pick up some pots and they did them, that reminds me I've got to nip in and pick up the results. You day yesterday sounds like a horrendous day  I hope that it eventually got better and today is a good one. I have been really happy with Isis too, they are so lovely, I feel really relaxed there and I have been pleased with everything they have done.....except my last transfer......I can't tell you why but I don't think that it was done properly. I saw the catheter on the scan but Aban was staring up my wanjita for far too long afterwards with a frown on her face, I asked if everything was ok and she said yes but I'm not so sure. Gidon is doing my fet this time 

Cath - how long before you start your new job? Its at Stansted isn't it? I think that you should get a second opinion, if only to put your mind at rest. Different people do things differently so its always worth asking someone else. How was your drive down to Southend yesterday? did you manage to nip along the seafront and grab a Rossi ice-cream hhhmmm I havn't had one of those for years   Your kennel party for the dogs sounds like a great idea, fantastic for socialising the doggies. ps I luurrrvvee honeycombe, especially covered in choc, remember me next time you make some pplleeaaassee  I drew up all of the Buserelin I've got and I think that by the skin of my teeth I should be ok, phew!!

Loui - Have you recovered from your trip yet? I'm sure the next couple of weeks will go by quite quickly and you'll have hubbys results back soon. Is it worth you going to maybe Bourne Hall for a second opinion, as like Cath, you might get a different opinion and different approach. I know that Isis is very handy for us but if your not going to get the results............. or would Spain be an option? is the treatment over there any cheaper??

Rivka - Yep I am pleased with my lining so far, fingers crossed by next Tuesday when I have my next scan it would of thickened up more. I don't know what the optimum thickness is, or, if it can be too thick, I'll have to ask Fiona next week. I won't get any follies growing this cycle as its my last one (PMA PMA PMA ) and we are using our frosties. Is hedgy still around? how lovely that he came back, he was probably hungry and wanted you to feed him  How are you getting on with the Clexane jabs? They are not too bad are they 

Julia - Did your sofa's turn up or are you still sitting on your garden chairs  Caths offer of curtains sounds like one that you can't turn down   Hope that everything is going well for you and your feeling well. You don't seem to be suffering so far or are you suffering in silence!!!!

Liz - Faiths birthday sounds lovely, which Zoo did you go to? Isis sponsor the elephants at Colchester I think, Debs put a pic up last week showing their sign! How is the decorating going? its great that you've got the keys before you have to move in, it makes it so much easier doesn't it. Have you got any pics of Faiths cake? you'll have to show us the masterpeice 

JoJo - Great to hear from you, it sounds like Issac is doing really really well, how are you feeling now? hopefully getting better and less traumatised  Are you going to be able to make our meet in June? It'll be great to see you and Issac of course

Shelley - hows things with you hun?? Not long now until your appt at Isis, its going to come round really quickly. Did you get your forms filled out ok? If not then give one of us a shout and we can always give you a hand. Enjoy your reflexology today, I had mine yesterday and it was so nice but spoilt in one way by having to go to Tesco afterwards and sort the washing/ironing/dinner out when I got home  It is sooo relaxing though I love it 

Well I think that I have got everyone, I'm sorry if I havn't. I've not seen Laura at all on here at all, don't think that she has even been lurking, not sure whats happening with her treatment?? I've seen Livvy about, normally in Tesco  she is ok, still off work and I'm not sure if she is going to go back. She has started doing her own little business delivering dog food at good prices apparently. I keep meaning to nip into her yard and see her but she's never there when I drive past!! I've not heard from Spangle either. I'll go and have a little seach and see if she's been about. I don't know what the outcome of her blood tests/possible eptopic were 

Ok, well I'd better do just a little work for just a little while and I'll be back later 

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning everyone 

Cleo, your feelings are normal, honestly. I went to the scan believing it was all a big mistake and could not believe it when a baby showed up. Even after the scan the worrying does not stop - there is loads more to worry about, the next scan, the blood tests, whether you are doing everything right, what side you should sleep on etc etc. I know it is easy to say, but try and relax. I hope the scan comes round quickly and gives you some reassurance.

Debs, good luck today for the sperm freezing. Hope it all goes okay.

Sam, I took James for cranial osteopathy as he went through a traumatic birth with forceps and ventouse and they helped realign everything, I am sure it helped as he seemed a much happier baby afterwards.

Lisa, enjoy your day off today, and enjoy your retail therapy. Did you see the Apprentice last night. I was gutted when Simon went, I would have rathered it was that gobby girl. I hope she goes next week.

Rachel, well done on all those lovely follies. I hope the growth continues. 

Emma, I have taken Xenical in the past, and it works wonders. I will message you. I hope you get okay with it.

Tricksy, not long now until FET. You have got that lovely horse box, it is a shame you are not going to be able to use it when you get your BFP soon! I have not had too many symptoms, thanks for asking. I have sore boobs, have been feeling tired but thankfully feeling hungry all the time is abating now. I have been getting some abdo pains when I get up too fast or move quickly (does not happen very often  ) I have to sleep separately from Gordon now as I am getting up 2 or 3 times a night for a wee so don't want to disturb him. On a good note, I think I have been feeling some fluttering movements over the last couple of days which is a good sign, so I am pleased about that.

Shelley, are you looking forward to treatment? Try not to worry about it. Have you read all the books yet and done your homework? 

I am glad the date has been arranged for out meet up. I can start looking forward to it now!!!

Rivka, the symptoms come and go, so try not to worry about it. If you don't mind me asking, at what stage did you lose the pregnancies before? I am sure it won't happen again as you seem to be well supported with all your medications. Glad all is going well. 

JoJo, how is life with Isaac? Have you settled into a routine yet? Glad the mummy milk is going down well. I have a very embarassing story about weaning, involving baby rice, breast milk and a window cleaner. I will tell you one day  

Louie, how are you doing? I hope the wait for the results is not too long. 

Liz, how is the lovely Faith? I bet she is changing and growing up fast. Hope you are okay.

Cath, you haven't started your new job yet have you? Sorry if you have said and I have missed it. I hope the dogs are behaving themselves today   Thanks for the offer of the curtains, they sound gorgeous - and are probably back in fashion! Errmm, thanks (but no thanks  )

SammiJ, sorry to read about your crap day. I hope today is better for you.

Sorry if I have missed anyone. Hope everyone is having a nice day. 

xxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow Tricksy and Cleo - mammoth posts! How do you do it?

Rachel - your lining is brilliant! Yey! Don't worry about the follies - as you know it's quality not quantity. Keep taking you Royal Jelly - I'm going to do that too next time.

Lisa - Gideon said at the review that I can cycle with my own eggs again and he will support me whichever way I decide to go (he just said he didn't know how many cycles it would take with my own eggs before I conceived and that I stood a better chance with donor eggs). After much thought, I have decided that I probably won't go back to ISIS if we cycle with my own eggs again - because he said he wouldn't change my protocol. Instead, i am really interested in going to ARGC (38% success rate for under 35's) - and this is the highest rate in the country. Interestingly, the fees there are very similar to ISIS, so the only difference would be travel costs, and different drugs (I still have £1000 of puregon in my fridge which I may not get to use if ARGC want me on different drugs. They go out of date in Jun 09 so I still have plenty of time to use them). So, that's where we are at the moment, and still waiting for DH's results. If we have to go for Donor Eggs we will either go to Barcelona or one of the Czech Republic clinics that Lisa is also looking at (because they have more blue eyed donors).

Loui xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui123 said:


> Wow Tricksy and Cleo - mammoth posts! How do you do it?


Err do them at work!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Tricksy - sorry I was having a blonde moment, of course you don't need any follies   Really good results on your lining. I never heard it can be too thick ... Not long until little ones can snuggle up in with warm mummy  

Cleo - what you feel is absolutely normal! I am the same really. Symptoms come and go and really I haven't got much anyway - boobs and nipples def larger but sometimes sore and sometimes not, sometimes some pulling sensations in lower tummy ... All this can drive you potty. Try to relax the weekend and do fun things, and then it's soon to your scan  .

Little Mo - I lost all previous pgs between weeks 6 and 8, which is why I am especially worried now ... I don't even want to repeat the pg test, coz I know that with missed m/cs I still have the hormones going so it's doesn't tell me anything ... Really nothing to do at the moment but wait, at least when I have my scan at 9 wks I should be reassured that I passed my critical stage, fingers crossed!! Easier said than done ... Glad you are having clear symptoms, but sorry you need to sleep apart   v considerate of you, I'm not sure I would be as considerate as I hate sleeping on my own!

Em - hope DS feels better soon, and go easy on the booze!!

Lisa - hope you are having a fab day with your friend and buying nice things. Any reply from the Czech people?

Rachel - great results with your lining! The Royal Jelly looks like a really good thing to do, my dad uses a special type of royal jelly to help him cope with cancer tx now and it seems to be making things much easier, apparently it's good for strenghening you so will probably give you better results with egg quality I hope. GROW FOLLIES GROW!

PiePig - good luck to your and DH with the freezing today! I've not done any more tests coz they don't show me if anything goes wrong with missed m/c - but I'm trying to keep PMA and this will not happen this time!

Sammij - hope you recovered from your pants day.

Cathie - how was Southend?

Counting the days really to my 1st scan, but it's so long ahead (6 May) that I can't have enough fingers and toes to count on   Trying to do things to distruct me, work is not much help coz it's quite boring recently, but stayed on last night to watch a weird Danish film (we organise a world-cinema club at work) which I liked, and tonight DH are going out for a meal after work and then to the Mercury to see 'Journey's End'. 

Rivka x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone

julia and tricksy omg they are the longest posts ever    tock me ages to read,and yes i am getting excited and scared we havent done the forms yet its trying to get time together to do them,and i have been reading some off the books but my brain just cant seem to take it all in    not very good with big words,im just a diff,hope that if we do have children they get gregs brains,anyway finding getting motivated today really hard got up early and walked kia,then went to the gym ,and then had reflexoloy and im soooooo chilled just cant be botherd and we had a very big session last night as im ovulating so im just done in     and i really need to keep the house clean ready for sunday i have done the house work but need to go over to make sure its all ok.so need a kick up the bum pls.tricksy did u pick up some off them books that brenda had very interesting think they may come in handy for those of u that are pregnant.well im off now hope everyone is ok.lots off love to u all.  

p.s debs good luck for today    

p.p.s tricksy did u get my pm the other day?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley - sounds like you've got a nice weekend coming up! I did get some books from Brenda, 4 of them for the preggy girls, I'm going to pop them in the post for them. I did get your pm, read it and forgot to sort it out!!! I'll do it right now


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Afternoon all. It's busy on here. I'm in Cambs today for a meeting about the complaint I put in against another manager so am feeling very   and nervous. Although I'm the one who put in the complaint (bullying and other stuff) but I still feel like I'm the one in the wrong right now and my union rep is stuck in traffic so we're running late. 

Southend was fine thanks. I ended up just coming straight home as wanted to get the house tidy for when dh got home. Had a nice evening so was worth it. 

Tricksy -       I might be making some more honeycomb at hte weekend so will put a bit aside to drop round to you next time I'm passing. 

Julia/Lisa - I start the new job week after next so I'm trying to clear up the other bits. 

Julia - I'll try to post a pic of those curtains as they're truly a sight to behold   The fluttering sounds amazing. 

Cleo - hope you're ok. 

Debs - hope today went well. 

Typical - my rep is here now so have to go. WIll be back on later to finish off. 

Shelley - gosh, sounds like you're busy. DOn't overdo it.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

well we're back and more of a success than last time - 6 straws!

still no closer to getting dates confirmed..gonna try phoning in a min to speak to the ES coordinator, but I now have my nasal spray at home so ready to start as and when they say.

Cath - hope the meeting goes well and its resolved in the way you want, don't be nervous about having put a complaint in, it was the right thing to do.

shelley - consider yourself kicked  

Rivka - hope you enjoy your evening.  May will be soon be here (thats what people tell me so it must be true   )

hugs n stuff to everyone


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

Cathie - hope Cambridge went okay. Remember you are in the right and he is a real *** who's been responsible for you having to look for another job, I hope they give him a piece of their mind so that he treats others better from now on, you're actually doing a service to everyone else working there so don't be  .

Shelley - sounds like you're going to have an exciting weekend - have fun  

Cleo - how are you feeling?

PiePig - glad it went well today! What are straws  ? Yes, let's tell each other May will be here in no time, good idea  

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Rivka - straws are things you suck drink up    seriously they are the little tubes they freeze the sperm and embryos in, I have no idea how many sperm are in a straw but last time we only got 2, so we are both really pleased with 6 this time!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

PiePig - this sounds good! And thanks for the explanation  

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girlies


Just got in from shopping and had a lovely day,  brought two new tops but i do have one BIG grumble though........one of the first things my friend said to me was i'm 9 days late!!!!!!!!and then went on to say she is so stressed as she has been trying 5 months and nothings happened.....I know this is horrible but it made me feel so horrible,  she knows all that i've been through and still going through and it put me in a bad mood i just felt like she'd kicked me in the stomach - plus she already has her lovely little toddler.  I know i sound bitter and maybe i am but it justs puts me off meeting my friends when there like this  

Debs - Glad all went well today  

Hi to everyone else, gotta go Rachel is coming tonight for reflexology and i need to get my uniform ironed and my treatment bed all set up.

love Lisa x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - oh hunny, people are incredibly insensitive arent they? even when they know what you have been through. I remember when we were visiting my dad, he said to his partner, 'you look like your putting on weight, your not pregnant are you'   i could not believe that, people get so wrapped up in themselves that they dont think - i dont know about you but everywhere i go i see someone pg or pushing a new baby, i went to the shop to pick up a paper yesterday and had to wait to be served cos the cashier was talking about  2 friends who had had babies - she nearly got the paper stuck where the sun dosent shine   i probably sound like im waffling but what i mean to say is it is all around us and its so so painful i know - im here for you sweetie   

Tricksy - good to talk to you tonight   your post made me laugh telling me off for having a hangover on a friday morning, when its thursday   if i didnt know different i would have thought it was you with the hangover   

Cleo - how you doing hun? can i ask for some foodie advice from you?? i know your a veggie and i know you eat fish but i dont and im trying to find receipes that are high in good quality proteins and low in fat- this Xenical that im going to take says not to eat too much fat cos it gives you nasty side effects and i add cheese to alot of my meals, do you have any suggestions? xx

Shelley - you will need a new bed soon, and maybe a new hubby - having marathan   sessions - dont go mad worrying about housework - im sure your friends are going to see you not your home  

Rachel - good to see you have PMA     bring on another bfp - hope you enjoy your reflexology with the lovely Lisa

Debs - glad that today was succesful for you both  

Rivka - just want to give you a  

Cath - hope everything went ok for you today hunny   i LOVE honeycomb so if your ever in the Ipswich area and have some spare, please let me know  

Right i really must tidy up from dinner,  

Have a good evening
Em x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Angel10 said:


> Tricksy - good to talk to you tonight  your post made me laugh telling me off for having a hangover on a friday morning, when its thursday  if i didnt know different i would have thought it was you with the hangover


Thats the 3rd time I've done that today!!! I keep thinking its Friday :-(


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> Angel10 said:
> 
> 
> > Tricksy - good to talk to you tonight  your post made me laugh telling me off for having a hangover on a friday morning, when its thursday  if i didnt know different i would have thought it was you with the hangover
> ...


Blame the hormones hunny


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've got to blame something    

Lisa - I'm sorry that your friend was such an insensitive, unthoughtful, selfish, self centred, ignorant, cow bag today     I'm sure she's normally really nice though


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em - thanks hun


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> Em - thanks hun


What for


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa -   sorry your friend was so insensitive. 

Debs - 6 straws is fab. I'll have an image of a lemonate glass full of those stripey straws now when you go to Bourn   

Tricksy - are you sure it was Em drinking last night.....   I can't talk though as dh texted me this morning to see where the handset for the business phone, and guess what I fished out of my handbag  whilst looking for my mobile  

Em - quorn is a good high protein thing for veggies. I can't remember if you said you liked it or not. It's also low in fat so good for diets. 

Rivka - you're right he was a   though I had applied for the new job before he started being quite so bad. I've no idea what will happen now. 

Sam07 - really pleased to hear the osteopathy is helping Amy already. I can't believe your doc said that.

I'm absolutely shattered now as I got home at 8. The interview lasted well over 2 hours and I was talking gibberish in the end which won't have helped my case. It's done now though so hopefully I'll be able to forget about it and move on. Poor dh was waiting for me for dinner so when I called him at half six to say I was leaving he was famished. Bless him though he had my dinner and a cup of tea ready when I got in.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Angel10 said:


> Tricksy said:
> 
> 
> > Em - thanks hun
> ...


Just sponsoring me xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

CathB said:


> Em - quorn is a good high protein thing for veggies. I can't remember if you said you liked it or not. It's also low in fat so good for diets.


And also takes like cardboard!!!!

Bless your hubby for looking after you tonight


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath - sorry you had such along day hun bun - hope it was worth while   i do like quorn but it can make me a bit windy   dont think its the best form of protein available and however hard a try i really dont like eating tofu - ewwwwwww  

Tricksy - crumbs you saw that quick?? i had only just come back on ff after doing it   and you are welcome


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em - I get an email telling me that I've just been sponsored and by who, as I'm on mns it just popped up in the corner of my screen 

Thought I'd bring the list forward

17th April - Deb's hubby's next     freezing session  

22nd April - Tricksy, scan to make sure she's thick enough  

24th April - Cleo 1st scan









25th April - Rachel Egg Collection   

28th April - Tricksy - FET - Raspberry & Ripple get a new home    
Debs starts downregging  

6th May - Rivka 1st Scan









7th May - Lisa's Birthday









8th May - Rachel & DH Wedding Anniv









9th May - Shelley's initial appointment at Isis   

10th May - Tricksy Test Date    

11th May - Tricksy Race for Life at Castle Park -

Cathie doing the Race for Life too - Sponsor me too!!!









27th May - Little Mo - Scan








Livvy & Simon's Wedding Anniv









1st June - Lisa goes to Minorca for holidays









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday








BBQ Meet at Cleo's - woohoo Party time!!!!!!!

28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay









4th July - Rachels Birthday









6th August - Debs & Mr Piepigs Wedding Anniversary









13th October - Little Mo's Baby Due









31st October - SamM's Baby Due









21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday









2009

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

[quote author=Tricksy

22nd April - Tricksy, scan to make sure she's thick enough  

[/quote]

Wouldn't like to comment on that one -


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

at Tricksy being thick enough. 

Em - thanks hun.   =I've passed my target now so I'm going to have to finish   Next training sesh tomorrow


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning Guys

Hope everyone is ok?? Is it Friday today??   

I had really strange dreams last night, it was like I was awake and going through things in my head, trying to get stuff organised but I was definitley asleep   Chubby Hubby and I worked out last weekend that WHEN I get my bfp I will be due on 13th January (true not part of the dream!), so I'll be far too fat to start running halfway around the country seeing family at Christmas (result!!)  But I'm not happy about going full term due to past history so I've booked myself in for a c section on 15th December, the hospital wanted me to have the 13th but its my best friends birthday on 15th so I asked if it could be then instead!!!! It was really strange, its the first time in a long long time that I've dreamt/dolly daydreamed about us actually having a baby again. It was nice really and I feel quite happy with the arrangements I've made     Lets see if it comes true     

Em & Cath - I am definitley thick enough!! I thought yesterday SO many times that it was Friday   not quite sure what all of that was about!! 

Ok I've actually got to do some work today so I'd better shoot off and try and do something, catch you all later

Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - strange dream honey!!  

hope you all have a fab weekend whatever you are doing xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Lisa -   for your insensitive friend, people very often just don't think, I hope she didn't ruin your day off. I must say I tend to avoid friends who say such things, at least until I have no choice ...

Tricksy - that's a strange dream! This time will be the one for you  

Cathie - it's hard to know how you did on an interview, you usulaly do better than you imagine. Hope you managed to relax after your long day.

PiePig -   to you too hun.

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Afternoon all. Nearly time to go home    though then I have to get ready to go out running  

It's very quiet on here today. Hope everyone is having a good day.

Rivka - thanks hun. Because it's an investigation interview, and I know I got too tired in the last hour so waffled, it's more important that the right things came across or the person I complained about won't be dealt with.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

lots to catch up on. Its going to be short frm me as not been feeling too well. developed a migrane at work yesterday pm, blurred vision and all. My head was banging by the time i could go home. Got into bed feeling terrible, back was hurting, boobs and lower tummy (not complaining though as hoping its all good). was knackered and went straight to bed. Got up about 30 mins ago    but feeling better for it. guess its a shock to the system being back at work   . Finding it tough with 37 kids too, as it increases my marking and work load, and they still expect the same result and sandards for no extra help or money. moan over.


lisa -   you can't quite describe to someone what hear that news is like can you. even the otther day when ew heard about my Bil and Sil it hit me like a on of bricks. They have both just passed their last course to become NLP practicioners and are in the early tages of statring up a practice. Think they are looking for peole to work with to build up a reputation. is there something you need help with? Will chat with you next time i see you.

Tricksey - hope you're getting thicker by the day hun!!    What a fab dream. Hope i was in the bed next you on the mat ward. 

Angel - i cook with lentils alot, making shepards pie or lentil pie with them. Also use chick peas and nuts in a nut wellington. Kidney beans in a chilli  tbh i am getting lazy and we do eat alot of quorn as its easy...but yep it does make ya windy!!!


Right need lunch

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo -    I'm sorry your feeling so rough, I'm sure its the stress of everything getting to you, plus having to teach 37 kids   If its too much can you get signed off of work I hope that your resting up and you've got a nice chilled weekend planned


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath- good luck with your run tonight  

Cleo - hun sorry your not feeling so good, sounds like you may be taking on a bit much with all this at school, not sure i could cope with 37 kids   and you have your own little one or ones to think about now - like Tricksy said, can you be signed off?   nut wellington sounds nice - what would you have with that, veg??perhaps you could send a copy of some of your fav receipes in the post? or let me copy them when i see you next??  

Tricksy - yes hunny TODAY is friday    your dream sounds very detailed, hope its a good omen     - i dreamt once i was pg and when i woke up a realised i wasnt i was in tears   silly me 

Julia - how did it go today with your mum? i hope all is ok  

Gotta go, got a hungry teenager  

Have a good evening everyone  

Byeeeeeeeeee xxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Evening ladies

Woo hoo  Its Only blo&dyyyyyyyyyyyyy Friiiiiiiiiiiiidddddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Cleo - Sorry your not feeling too good huney,  like Tricksy said look after yourself maybe it would be a good idea to get signed off it must be hard teaching all those kids.  Is NLP the tapping one?  Really interested to hear all about it i could definately do with some help  

Tricksy - wot a strange dream.......its really weird when you have one so vivid like that.....Remember Rivkas dream about Cleo there all good omens i reckon  

Em - Thanks for your post hun   it just amazes me how insensitive some people are especially when they're friends    

Cath - Glad DH is looking after you after your 2 hr interview yesterday  

Rivka - My friend did put me in a bad mood but she didn't even realise that  

Rachel - Good to see you yesterday - hope you had a good sleep and was nice and relaxed  

Hi to everyone - have a good weekend


Be back later
love Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - The tapping one is TFT or something like that, I go on a horsey forum and a lot of girls on there do the tapping one while riding and for competitions as its really meant to help. They swear by a lady that teaches it over the phone! I'll try and find the details for you if you like??


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lisa/ tricksy - the tapping one is EFT emotional freedom therapy. have tried it and takes a bit of getting used to!! but does work.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've tried it too, got absolutley no idea what I'm doing as never had any instruction but I tap away at my head/hands and not sure if it works or just takes my mind of what I'm stressed about as I feel such a twit doing it


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Cleo / Tricksy - yes i've heard the tappings really good,  especially for bad nerves and that - need it for flying i saw a program once and they were all doing it before a flight so would really be interested in that Tricksy if you can find out.  Is NLP for getting rid of negative thoughts?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> I've tried it too, got absolutley no idea what I'm doing as never had any instruction but I tap away at my head/hands and not sure if it works or just takes my mind of what I'm stressed about as I feel such a twit doing it


    i did get instructions but they take ages to read so i just tap away too chanting!!! What a bunch of nutters!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just a quickie from me as john has friends round - I got the promotion!!!!  felt really bad for the other lady, but woohoo!!!!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Wooooooooooohooooooooooooooo Pie pig!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Piepig!!!!


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Piepig - Congratulations!  At least now you know you made the right decision on the cardiff job.  And good news about the straws

Tricksy - No unfortunately that isn't me in the avatar - wish it was - but in fact it is Cameron Diaz!  Great dream, I think dreams like that are a real positive sign that maybe your body is prepared.

Loui - I did a monitoring cycle at the ARGC when I was thinking of doing a 6th cycle.  I actually thought their success rates were alot higher than 38% (thought it was more like 60%)!  Be prepared though, despite their published figures, to pay a lot more to cycle there than at the ISIS.  Although their basic prices are similar to other clinics there are a lot of add ons.  For instance, they like everyone to do a monitoring cycle before hand so there are blood tests and scans to pay for.  Then they usually recommend having a hysteroscopy as they like to check out your uterus immediately prior to scanning.  Also, for those with a past history of repeated IVF failures they may recommend immunology/blood clotting tests (up to £1000).  The reason I believe that the ARGC have such good success rates is because of the amount of monitoring they do.  During the 2nd week of the stimms period you have to have blood tests every single day (sometimes twice a day) and these have to be paid for extra.  I have known people (who need treatment for immune problems) spend up to £10,000 on one cycle there.  I am not saying this to put you off because I do think that if you can afford it then they are the clinic to go to.

Be back later to finish this as Amy is crying.

Sam


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa- guess your a scott mills fan with your blo**y friday chant   hope your ok and feeling better about your friend, i hope im not being insensitive asking this but have you heard if she is pg or not??!  

Cleo - i know what you mean about the tapping and chanting, you do feel a wally but it does work  

Cath - thanks for your pm hun, i will try that  

Piepig -     on your promotion hunny, well done you, will you be celebrating this weekend??

Sam - hope Amy settles ok xx

See ya laters


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Debs - Woohoo Congratulations hun on your promotion, you must be over the moon    Have a great evening and weekend xxx 

Em - Hope Lisa won't mind but her friend is NOT pregnant  

Sam - I hope that Amy is ok, have you got any pics online we could see?? ARGC sounds very expensive, with those sort of prices they need to produce the results. The dream was strange but I feel really upbeat about it, I've never had one of those during cycling before so fingers crossed its a sign!!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Emm - Yes i'm a scott mills fan   I luv him he's soooooooooo funny with that chant but i can only type it and not shout it   
I got a text from her saying she wasn't pg today.  Do you do the tapping thing too?  Can you all teach me next time i see you?     Can you imagine all us lot......sitting with our name badges on doing our chanting and tapping.......they'll cart us of to the nearest funny farm


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

PiePig- fab news on the promotion. You must be soooo pleased. 

Cleo - is there any way you can get help to ease the pressure? It must be so hard to deal with being pg and having so much to do at work. 

Tricksy - are you thick enough yet?

Lisa -    I think that would be the final thing to get us all carted off.  

What's everyone up to this weekend? Dh has gone to Wolverhampton today to see Ipswich play there. He's going to see a friend near Stoke on the way so went a few hours ago. The dogs are walked already so I have the day to get on with a few chores, maybe have a nce bath. Then tomorrow I'm meeting up with some friends and if I'm feeling really brave I'll go for another run. Yesterdays went ok and then my friend and her husband came back for dinner at a pub in Mount Bures. If you're ever looking for somewhere really nice for lunch or dinner The Thatchers Arms is fab.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Wow its very quiet on here today, where is everyone?? perhaps the sun is shining where you all are and you are out in it, its a grey old day here in suffolk!!

Lisa - i love Scott too, flirt divert is soooooo funny too, did you here the girl who ran over some guys foot and kept ringing him to see if he was ok? she sounded like the blond girl in vicar of dibley, cant remember her name     hope you didnt mind me asking about your friend, how were you with her when she told you, hope you didnt jump for joy   sorry im being nasty  

Julia - where are you hunny? you have not posted for a while, hope you are ok   

Cath - you are good running lots, well done   

Tricksy - hope your getting thicker by the day  

Whats happened to Sammoon? she hasnt been on here for a while, has anyone heard from her?

Ok, i have a MONSTER hangover today   will somebody please tell me off, i cant keep doing this! think i need AA  

Bye for now 
Emms xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em -


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Angel10 said:


> Ok, i have a MONSTER hangover today  will somebody please tell me off, i cant keep doing this! think i need AA


You have always got a hangover   not good at all


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - sorry


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

PiePig - WOW, congratulation, well done! You should be very please of yourself. Hope you're celebrating.

Lisa - I know it sounds mean but I'm glad your insensitive friend is not pg. I hope you get pg before her!!

Em -    that's not good at all!!

Cleo - hope you are relaxing after your hard week at work.

Cathie - you are running a lot, I think you'll be very fit for the run.

Hello everyone else!

What a chilly day! Got DH to do the weeding in the garden - usually it's me doing everything, including digging, because I love gardening and e doesn't, but of course now I dare not - and I sowed lots of vegs. Hope little hedgy is going to do his duty and eat all the slugs, they were causing havoc in my kitchen garden last year! It was so cold, though, that I was grateful to DH for not complaining   Now we're going to chill out over dinner and a DVD. It's Passover tonight, so I made a traditional dinner (easier to do when it falls on the weekend). I know most of you don't celebrte, but I wish you a happy Passover anyway  

Have a lovely weekend everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all
- have I missed something?  I'm not sure what all this tapping and chanting business is about  ?  Haven't had a chance to come on for a few days and DH had some friends down visiting us today but they have just gone home so I've finally got to catch up with you while he's watching Match of the Day!  My scan was fine again on Friday though - womb lining is now 10 mm and I still have 8 follicles but only 6 are big ones (the lead one is now 16 mm so I've now started the second set of injections to stop me ovulating) so please all keep your fingers crossed for me that the other two little ones catch up over the next few days - apparently there is also a chance they could disappear which I really don't want  .

Debs - Fantastic news on the promotion and so glad the freezing went well   - it has been a good week for you hasn't it?  You asked about the royal jelly and I have read that it boosts ovarian function overall and can thicken the womb lining but not sure of the exact complexities of this - the proof will be in the pudding though (i.e. test date!)

Sam2007 - glad to hear the cranial osteopath helped out Amy - you are right though that your GP's comments didn't sound very helpful   - I think I had a squint as a small child which just went away so I wouldn't worry too much.

Tricksy - Hoping your dream on Thursday night comes true   !!! Thanks for your comments about your FSH and I agree with you about the egg quantity/quality issue - luckily ours (touch wood) have also previously fertilized OK too, but I had been hoping for a few more as I think this will mean we probably won't have enough to blast now, but I know I am lucky really as some people don't even make it this far especially given my AMH level.  Julie (the nurse at the ISIS) also told me yesterday that she thinks my body must be becoming resistant to the medication which isn't good either (especially if we need another cycle although I know that's not PMA to say that).  You are right though sadly I will miss you next week - I am there Monday, Wednesday and Friday.

Julia - so pleased that your scan went well   .  Hopefully that will give you the reassurance you need now especially since you're getting some fluttering too.

Lisa - thanks again for Thursday   - can't wait till my session next week - I have a busy day planned in work on Tuesday so think that I will be in need of it.

Loui - would be really interested to see how you get on if you do go to the ARGC especially after what Sam has said about it (I hope you won't leave this thread when you move either) - do you know if they have a waiting list or if you can go straight away?

Rivka - Happy Passover to you too.  Well done for making your dh do all the hard work in the garden and taking it easy.  I am glad to hear you have a scan booked and will keep everything crossed that you get through the next couple of weeks OK   .

Shelley - hope you got your forms done OK for the ISIS with your busy weekend.

Cath - Glad the meeting at work is out the way for you - I'm sure you weren't really talking gibberish and hope that your information will help sort out your colleague.  The running sounds like it's going really well for you too so keep up the good work.

Em - I've got a few fish recipes as only eat veggie apart from fish and agree I'm not really a fan of stuff like quorn and soya- I could photocopy them and post them too you if you want to pm me your address?

Cleo - sorry you've been having a hard time at work   - I have to say I don't envy you and it must be so difficult at this stage when you are probably feeling in the most unwell stage of your pregnancy and you can't tell anyone.  Not long till your scan now though - are you getting excited about that?

Well hello to everyone else, time to go to bed now me thinks - I'm going on a hen day/night in London tomorrow so want to get my beauty sleep in although am not sure if I am looking forward to it too much as won't be able to drink and although the bride knows why I don't really want to have to explain to everyone else why - I'm sure it will be OK though and might just lie and tell people I'm on antibiotics or something.

Lots of love,

Rachel xxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Well it is really quiet on here for a change.

Yes I will get some photos sorted out.  I have lots but my problem is working out how to make them small enough to post on here!

Rachel - Yes I will be keeping everything crossed for you.  Going on a hen night must be difficult for you right now - or at least it would be for me.  I hate not being able to drink when everyone else is getting drunk.

Lisa - I am really pleased that you seem very clear in your head as to which path to take now.  I think it is a good thing to trust your instincts which is what you seem to be doing.  Good luck, I hope this one works out for you.

Hope you are all having a good weekend.

Sam


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi where is everyone      its very quite.love shelley.


----------



## ClaryRose (Jan 26, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Eh


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening. Is everyone having a good weekend? Had a nice day, I was feeling quite down but chatting to some friends has made me feel better. 

Little moo moo - how are you and bump doing? You must be starting to show now. 

Cleo - hope you're managing to relax this weekend and not loaded with too much schoolwork. 

Rivka - did you have a nice passover meal?

Shelley - hope you had a nice time with your friends this weekend. 

Rachel - hope you're having a good time at the hen do. I'm not sure about the tapping - think its something that's used to combat stress and I think I saw Paul McKenna doing it to stop dieters thinking about food.

Sam07 - I have the same problem with getting photos to fit. Hope you're ok. 

Pg Sam - hope you're ok. Not seen you on here for a while. 

Loui - are you fully recovered from the Barcelona trip now?

Em - when do you start the xenical?

Hello everyone else. I'd do more personals but I keep losing track and need to get back into the kitchen. It's a bit quiet in here so I hope you're all off enjoying the weekend. 

take care

Cathie x



It's v quiet on here....


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone ,how r we all hope u all had a fab weekend ,well i had a fantastic weekend went out last night but decided not to drink so i didnt feel to ill when my friends come today i have down loaded my photos on ********,and with my friends today it was great they are so lovely they really  listen so i have just cleaned up and chilling on the sofa we had a chocolate fountain so i may polish off the rest of the left over chocolate     or i may use it later with greg     ,but to be honest we had so much food im sooooooooo fall.well hope evryone else had a nice weekend take care.love shell.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girlies

How's everyone?  Has everyone had a great weekend?  I've had a really busy one........loads of good company and lots of food    Note to oneself.................must start diet tomorrow 

Well i just got an email from my friend telling me she's just done another test and shes pregnant!     

Tricksy - Good luck on tuesday for your scan  

Rachel - Glad all ok with your scan and looking forward to seeing you on Tuesday, hope all goes well for your next scan tomorrow  

Shelley - glad you had a great weekend and no hangover which is always a bonus

Hi to everyone
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa -


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for the congratulations everyone.  I am really pleased!  haven't celebrated yet as i've been down in hertfordshire for the weekend catching up with my uni friends and John has been working nights, but he's promised to take me out sometime this week to celebrate!!

Sounds like everyones had a good weekend

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

Rachel - good news about your scan! Lots of   for those two folliesto catch up. Hope you enjoy the hen night, just tell people you've been overdoing it recently or that you're on antibiotics, whatever you prefer, anyway you know you're not drinking for the best of reasons  

Lisa -    hope this so-called friend leaves you alone for a while ...

Cathie -   glad you are feeling better. You know where I am if you'd like a chat.

Having a very nice weekend, was keeping busy with things to do and people to see, which is good because it kept me from worrying too much before the scan on 6/5. It's so nice that the weather is improving today, too! 

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening all

Sorry I have not been on for a couple of days. Everything is fine, I have just been rather busy. Sounds like you have all had a lovely weekend.

PiePig, woohoo, congratulations on the promotion. You made the right decision!! Fab news for you, hopefully the rest of the year will go the same way. 

Lisa, big hugs for you   on hearing you friend's news. It can't have been easy to hear that. Have you had any more thoughts about going abroad for treatment? I am really hopeful for you that there is an answer out there for you. 

Cath, I have just been looking on your website for some chocolate coated honeycomb as I really like the sound of that, but can't find it. Can you help me please? There is no rush for it, whenever you are passing or let me know if I can pick it up. I can pay via your site or pay you when I next see you. Thanks, I bet it is delicious. Yes, my bump is growing but it could be related to chocolate consumption! I hope you are okay, are not working too hard and had a nice weekend too.

Rivka, how are you doing? I bet you are counting the days until your scan. Hope all is going well

Cleo, I will be thinking about you on Thursday morning. Please let us know how you get on.

Emma, how are you? We must get together soon for a cheese scone and a good old natter. Hope you get on okay with Xenical, good luck! Did you get DS back to school this evening? I hope he has recovered.

Shelley, how are you doing? Wow, that chocolate fountain sounds nice. So, tell me, what are you going to do with all the chocolate you have left over then   Enjoy your evening  

Tricksy, how are you? Have you had a nice weekend? I hope you are okay.

Sorry to everyone I have missed. I am looking forward to our next meet as it would be good to see everyone, it seems ages since I have seen you all.

Take care,
Love Julia xxxx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Has anyone ever had a period lasting for 9 days or more?  I am on day 9 so far.  Regular bleeding but my periods only usually last 3-4 days. 

Sam


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Sorry sam my answer is no, but i would think that if this is your first period since the arrival of amy it might be longer/heavier than usual?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Just a quickie - Lisa i wanted to send you a big virtual hug hunny       

Be back tonight to do more personals, have a good day everyone


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Rachel - your lining sounds amazing! And well done for your follies too. I think the royal jelly is really working for you. What brand do you use and how many milligrams (or whatever) dose are you on daily? When is ET likely to be? You asked me about ARGC. They have a 6 week waiting list to see a consultant and then they like to put you through a monitored cycle and a hystereoscopy before they start you down-regging. I'm really worried that we may not fit this all in before DH goes to Iraq in August - and if so, whether they will allow us to go straight into a cycle without the build-up. I guess the only way to find out it to phone them up today to find out (I'm scared that my bubble will burst because they'll tell me that they can't take me).

Lisa - I'm sorry to hear that yet another friend is pregnant. It is not easy to hear this kind of news let alone put on a brave face and congratulate her.

PiePig - well done for your job - I'm pleased that you will stay here with us! And great news about the sperm freezing too. Do you know how many millilitres go in each tube? I ask because if DH goes away to Iraq (end Aug) before I get to EC we will have to freeze his sperm and I don't know how many cycles I will be able to do from his frozen samples?

Angel - thank you so much for all your info about ARGC - you've been a real help.

Loui


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Loui - wish i could take all the credit for info on ARGC but i think it was Sam2007 who wrote about it


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Sam2007 - I also think it must be the fact that it's your first AF after Amy's arrival. Have you got a midwife you could phone to put your mind at rest?

Little Mo - growing bump, how exciting! Sure there's more to it than the chocolates   I got Cathie's honeycombs from the Beth Chato fair a couple of weeks ago and it was yummy! Yes, I am definitely counting the days to my scan.

Em - hope the new med is going well. Is DS back at school now?

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Loui - I'm not entirely sure how much there is in each straw.  we were told one is enough for one icsi cycle by the infertility network after I contacted them to ask

"s a rough guide, each straw when full holds 700,000 sperm.  One defrosted straw will serve one cycle of ICSI, but two would be needed for each IVF cycle."

hope that helps


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

PiePig - thanks for the info. I'll bear it in mind when we work out what to do next and when we can do it. How are you by the way? 

loui


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Loui - I'm great thanks.  start DR one week today if all goes to plan!!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

PiePig - wow, it's becoming real now - so close! What are you DR'g on? Is it buserelin nasal sprays?

Loui


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

synarel nasal spray


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

what an eventful couple of day's I have had.  Firstly had my scan today and got a complete shock as they have told me that E/C is now going to change to Wednesday as the lead follicle is 18 mm and they don't want to wait to Friday.  Although this isn't really a problem I hadn't really been expecting this at all (hasn't happened before but maybe being on the short protocol affects things?) and they hadn't even warned me last Friday they may change the date and have had a stressful day trying to cancel all my appointments at work for Wednesday and Thursday while being slightly secretive about my 'gyne op'! - fortunately I've a new boss who was really understanding and is going to let me take it off as sick which is really nice of her.  So keep your fingers crossed for me girls - I still have 6 big follicles and they are now not expecting much from the smaller ones but will have to wait and see.

My hen day/night yesterday was also quite unexpected as I had had a really nice private chat with the bride to be telling her about how the IVF was going and admitting I wasn't expecting too much this time as my follicles seem to be reducing each cycle (yes I know - NMA   !) and then like a bolt out of the blue she told me she found out last Tuesday she is 6 weeks pregnant and is worried she won't fit in her dress!  I have to say that although I used to be bothered a lot by other people getting pregnant and having babies all over the place (well that's what it feels like!) I have pretty much got used to it over the last couple of years and it doesn't bother me that much any more, but this time it really hit me and I did feel really annoyed at her for telling me after what I had just said and eventually ended up making my excuses and leaving a bit early.  It's hard to explain if you don't know her but when she broke up with a previous long term boyfriend a few years ago she had admitted to me she found it really hard to even see other couples out walking in the street, so I had thought that she would be a bit more understanding and maybe at least have timed her news to me a bit better.  When I told DH about it he said that he thinks I should just focus on myself and stop worrying about other people, but although I know he is right I still think she was a bit insensitive.  Still I am sure I will be OK by the wedding (which will probably be test date now - oh no!) and have got my head around this as I know I should be happy for her, but it was still a bit of a shock.  She had only been trying a month or two.

Anyway sorry to sound off - hopefully have got this out of my system though.  Only time for a few personals sorry:

Cath -   hope you're having a better day today.

Debs - have you booked anywhere nice to celebrate yet?

Lisa - can't wait to see you tomorrow - you will have to do your lovely stuff to my feet to make sure I sleep well.  We can also have a moan about our insensitive friends!!!

Sam2007 - never had a period that long and agree with Rivka it might be worth speaking to your GP or midwife to put your mind at rest.

Loui - I am sure the ARGC will take you   - hope that your phone call went OK.  I've been using the Holland and Barrett Brand of Royal jelly food 100 mg capsules - just one every day before E/C.  Not sure if that is the recommended dose though - just what I have been taking. 

Minxy - how are you doing?

Hello to everyone else,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Piepig-wow i didnt realise you were so close to cycling hun, you must be excited, glad you had a good weekend  

Sam2007 - im sure that there is nothing for you to be concerned about, im not sure how long my first bleed was after ds (its nearly 14yrs ago!) but you had your 6week check didnt you? what happened during that? im sure they would pick up any concerns. But i would go to the doc to put your mind at rest or ask a midwife. Dont worry hunny  

Rivka- yes ds went back last night, its horrid in the house without him, i miss his presence and him singing when he is on the loo   he sent me a text last night saying i love you, i was in floods   how are you doing? you must be counting the days until your scan - try and stay sane hun  

Minxy - how are things with you?? we havent heard from you for a while  

Little Moo Moo - at last you have posted, you naughty girl not being on here, i will slap you when i see you next   and yes im on for that cheese scone, and to see you would be nice too   hope you and little little moo moo are ok  

Lisa - you ok sweetie??  

Rachel - hope you had a great w/e

Tricksy - hope all goes well tomorrow - im sure your thickening up nicely    

Shelley - your weekend sounds busy, whats this about chocolate not sure if i should as if dh ended up wearing it or not   hope your ok, not long til your consultation hunny, im here for you  

Cleo - nearly another day gone hun, getting closer to your scan on thursday - will be thinking of you    

Cath - im glad you had the chance to talk with friends yesterday hun, hope they helped you feel abit better - i hope we can all support you too - look after yourself xxxxx

Claryrose - did you mean to post on here 

Newbie Sam - are you ok? are you still struggling to keep up?? we are here to support you if you need us  

Well ds went back to board last night and i was in tears again, i didnt go in with him this time, let dh, cos i knew i would blub again   we had a big hug before he left home though   Also had a horrible experience yesterday morning, got to day 36 of my cycle and thought i would do a pg test, did a wee in a pot, wiped myself (sorry if tmi!) and low and behold   had arrived - i mean how cruel is that  

Have a good evening  

Emms xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel - we posted at the same time hun. Wow great news about your scan and going for e/c on wednesday - do you have to do your hcg tonight then??     and im sorry to hear about your friend being so insensitive - i guess she thought you were talking about the same thing - but we who all suffer infertility know that its so not the same. Its not very helpful when people feel the need to go on and tell you that it only took her a short time to conceive - i mean why didnt she wait until after the wedding at least?? some people make me so   sending you big cuddles     also i know what your dh is saying to focus on yourself, but its so hard hun - enjoy seeing Lisa tomorrow, she will help you to relax


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening you chatterboxes <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F11%255F16%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









How is every one

Lisa - I am so so sorry about your friend, what an insensitive cow bag telling you in an email  I hope that your ok   Si says that we must get together again soon. I think he really enjoyed chatting to Steve about everything. I'm still quite shocked at how open they were talking about stuff too!! like a couple of old women  

Debs -  D/r'ing in a week, blimey thats come round nice and quick, fingers crossed it all goes according to plan for you  

Cleo - I hope that your managing to stay OFF of the other boards, I'm going to have a look and see what you've been up to. If you've been on the bfp board I'm coming round to confiscate your laptop!!

Julia - Great to bump into you yesterday, you really are blooming, you look fantastic. Pregnancy obviously suits you 

Rachel - Don't worry about the e/c being brought forward, my first one was put back a few days but my 2nd one was on time, thankfully. It really does put you in a pickle when that happens. Glad you got it sorted out though. I think that your friend is really insensitive, that was so unthoughtful of her. Hope your ok now 

Em -Hows your first day on the tablets?? hope your managing to stay off of the evil booze  <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F5%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Sorry I can't do everyone tonight. I've got a major backache and I need to go and have a soak in the bath, catch up laters

Lots of Love

Tricksy xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Tricksy - Where do you get those great icons from there great    Steve really enjoyed chatting to Si,  he never really talks about it to anyone but me so i think it was nice for him to talk to another bloke who understands how he feels.  Hope your backs easing a bit and you can get a good sleep    Thinking of you for tomorrow  

Rachel - Sorry about your EC getting brought forward its a right pain when your all organised for the one day and it all changes   Can DH get the time off ok?  Sorry about your "friend" too its horrible isn't it!   I don't know why they have to compare themselves to us with pregnancies its so so different to what were all going through.  Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow i think a de-stress is definately in order  

Emm - How you doing hun    You must be missing DS   Hows the new pills ?

Loui - good luck with your ARGC phonecall hope you get good news,  I've found lots of info out about Czech clinics if you decide to go down that route....its really cheap and shortish waiting times plus donors are blueeyed let me know if you need any info

Rivka - Hope you doing ok and not stressing too much about your scan  

Cath - How are you  

Take care everyone
love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ladies,

rachel:-thats fab news on them bringing ec forward bet u cant wait,and ur friend really is insesative after u told her how ur feeling about it all.some people dont think,my boss phoned me yesterday just to tell me that one or the girls in romford salon was pregnant after having acupuncture and that was it really random and why she couldnt wait till she saw me at work,but i just didnt really want to here it to be honest as so many people at work are pregnant already,but it is frustrating.good luck for wednesday im sure u wont need it though bet everything goes fine.      

debs:-well done on the job thats fantastic and its also good that we wont be losing u,cant belive ur gonna be starting soon bet u cant wait?how is john feeling about it all?is he abit nervous?and lets hope it dose go a head stay    im sure it will. 

little moo,and bump:-bet ur showing now    how r ur new sofas?and unfortunely we did not use the left over chocolate but may use tonight    

angel:-hello hun how ru?bet lastnight was upsetting glad ds arrived there safely.now its time for u and dh to make the most of the peice and quite maybe u and him can get ur selfs a little hobby but so ur doing it together ,well u no where i am to if u ever need a chat.   

lisa:-hi hunny how ru doing?hope ur ok? 

cleo:-i hope ur ok not long now till ur scan hope ur not going through the threads or there will be     .well hang on in there  hunny.   

JUST TO LET U ALL NO CLEO WONT BE ON HERE AS MUCH AS SHE KEEPS GOING ON THE OTHER THREADS AND DRIVING HER SELF MAD SO IF ANY OF U SEE HER ON THEM TELL HER OFF AND I WILL GO ROUND HER HOUSE AND CONVISGATE HER LAP TOP    

cath:-hello sweetie i really hoipe talking to ur friends yesterday has made u feel a whole lot better   and thank u for droping off the honey comb it was amazing and dh loved it to,so if u get a chance or ur passing again i would love some u will have to let me know how much they are.    

liz:-hi hunny how ru?what have u been up to,how is faith doing ?and how is the house coming along?  

loui:-hi ya how ru doing?if u need any support when u go for ur treatment if dh is away im sure one of us will be more than willing to be there for u hunny .oh what is royal jelly for?would it be worth me taking it?   

rivka:-hi hunny how ru?hope ur well glad u had a nice weekend.  

tricksy:-hi sweetie how ru doing not long now,till fet    hope brenda is helping u along with the reflexology,im gonna try reiki herd its meant to be really relaxing.and just send me a tex when u need to get greg to do ur electrics.  

hi to everyone ive missed sorry i have not done anymore [personals but im being told off for the amount of time im spending on here,i have had a really good day a lady walked in the salon today with the biggest flowers i have ever seen and everyone was pointing at me ,yes they were for little old me     they were from greg just to say "i love u" he is sooo sweet some times but they are amazing and then i went to weight watchers tonight bearing in mind i had a big meal out saturday and lots and lots off food and chocolate yesterday and gess what ive only gone and lost another 1lb 1/2 so altogether now ive lost 18lbs    so im well chuffed,so all round today my monday has been bloody good.well hope everyone else has had a good day.sending u all lots off love


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

tricksy we posted at the same timewe both said the same thing about taking cleos laptop    
hope u feel better after ur soak.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening all. What a load of ****e on the telly tonight - looks like I might have to talk to DH tonight, can't think of anything more exciting to do!  

PiePig, woohoo, that is fabulous news. When did you get the go ahead then regarding treatment starting? I bet you are so relieved to be actually starting treatment at long last.

Tricksy, is your next scan tomorrow? Can you update the list for me please? Thanks. It was lovely to see you briefly yesterday too. We must stop bumping into eachother like that  

Emma, it will get easier dropping your DS off at school, but it is bound to be hard to start with. I bet you are looking forward to Friday already, when you can see him again.

Shelley, well, did you use the chocolate, or just eat it?  

Cleo, only two and a half days until your scan. Hope you have not been found snooping round the other threads. Tricksy will sort you out if she finds you have  

Lisa, how awful for your friend to tell you like that. Perhaps you should have emailed back and said "so? tell someone who gives a sh1t". I know we could never do that but it might make us feel slightly better! Hope you are okay.

Rachel, good to hear from you. Sounds like you have responded very well, and it is all systems go! Sounds like the Royal Jelly has been working well! Sorry to hear about your friend breaking her news to you like that, how insensitive. She will get payback when she has morning sickness on her wedding day. I can be so horrid at times!

Hope everyone is having a nice evening. I had a terrible pain in my stomach this morning, it doubled me up. It eased off but I have been worried about it since. I am seeing the midwife next week so hope to put it to the back of my mind until then.

Hi to everyone else. xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry I missed a couple of posts, Shelley, enjoy the choc tonight then


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Shelley, get in line for the honeycomb


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cath me first me first plsssssssssssssssssssssssss                  to little moo


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Form an orderly queue please for the honeycomb    Guess what I'm going to end up doing this week  

Having an up and down day again, sorry for being a   moo - though thank you so much for all your pms. It really helps to know what good friends I have here. I got home this afternoon to find the dogs in the garden which was a nice surprise. Especially as dh had shut them in their room when he left 4 hours before I got back. They must have barged their way out of their room and then either the back door hadn't shut properly or Daisy had worked it open - she's a smart cookie! I think she had been out exploring as well but was back before I got home   

Tricksy - hope you're having a nice relaxing evening. You need to keep yourself fully fit this week. 

Rachel -    for Wednesday. 6 large follies is good. What a poopy friend though, I'm not surprised you left a little early  

Em -   for missing ds and   for af. She's a right old witch!! My friends did manage to help a lot yesterday thanks. How was the first day on the drugs?

Loui - I hope ARGC can fit you in. I've had a sneak onto the ARGC board to see what people say about it and it all seems good. 

Piepig - wow that's coming around really quickly now. 

Lisa - i still can't believe your friend.   Do you think you'll go with reprofit then? They look good. I got one of the ladies on the Czech board to e-mail me the fees schedule and I can't believe how much cheaper it is than over here. It's very tempting for later in the year, though I think I still want to try with my eggs if anyone will let me. Are you going to get an e-consultation? 

Shelley -   another insensitive friend. 

What is it about people who don't suffer from infertility? My mum got me the other day. She bought a present for my sisters boyfriends new baby (by his ex - v complicated) and said something like she'd seen this baby towel and initially thought to leave it because she none of us had a baby. I know she didn't mean to rub salt in the wound but it still hurt.

Off for a soak in the bath with a new book - found the sequel to Chocolat in Tesco - to cheer myself up a bit as my choc making attempts tonight failed.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening all

Just got back in from work!

Cath - hope you're feeling Ok?  Your dogs are very clever but very naughty by the sounds of it.  I hope you are able to find somewhere where you can cycle with your own eggs with some confidence.  Enjoy your bath!

Little Mo - I got the go-ahead on saturday morning when I was round my friends, it was a little awkward actually as there were a few of us there and I hadn't even mentioned to some of them about the IVF stuff, still now they all know as I was too excited to keep it in and I had to phone John and tell him the good news.  I hope everything is OK and the pain was nothing, if you are really worried I'm sure the midwife wouldn't mind seeing you earlier than planned.

Shelley - bless greg with the flowers, and well done on the weight loss!  Bet you look fab!

Lisa - how are you?  Any decisions from all the info you've been getting from the clinics abroad?

Tricksy - not long now till you meet raspberry and ripple again, how are you feeling about it all?

Em - hope you're OK and DH is taking your mind off how much you are missing DS.  so sorry to hear about AF arriving just when you were thinking it was worth testing, how does she always manage to do that to us?

Rachel - wow not long to EC now then!  Sorry to hear about your insensitive friend, still at least when you get your BFP you'll only be a few weeks behind her so you'll be able to share your pregnancies together   . we've not beeoked anywhere nice to celebrate yet, DH is still working nights so i'm waiting for him to finish and organise it all.

Hi to Liz, SamOTM, Sam, Sammij, Cleo, Loui and everyone else

xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

ps. forgot to say claryrose is a friend of mine hence her posting her congratulations on here!

pps. final sperm freeze 28th april!  hoping for at least 4 more straws as then we'll be up to our maximum allowance of 12!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - im glad you cleared that up about Claryrose - i got well confuzzled there!!

Little Moo moo - hope your pain has eased off now hun - hope my early morning text didnt wake you either!! i have to confess i was   at your suggestion of a reply from Lisa to her friend - great answer  

Tricksy - hope all goes well today and hope your back has settled down  

Cath - your doggies sound funny but very naughtey   meds ok but keep having to visit the loo - not great when im at work  

Shelley - why oh why would your boss think to ring you and tell you that news, honestly, you should have said what Julia suggested to Lisa "tell someone who gives a s**t" - thanks for the offer of a chat, means alot hun - dh and i are hopeing to start walking in the evenings after dinner - its funny but when we walk we talk alot more than we do sitting at home! hope the choc went to a good cause - oh and how sweet to have flowers sent to you, dh is a right old softie isnt he   and well done on the weight loss hun, i wont recognise you when i see you next  

Right - i have to start on the spring cleaning - trouble is all i really want to do is put my feet up and read a book! - tell me to get my butt in gear!

Have a good day everyone
Love Emx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

hi all,

wish i had some good news to post but unfortunalty i haven't.

I was having a real panic attack yesterday morning, just new something wasn't right. My boobs were deflated and i statred get different pains in my tummy. On top of this i was just a mess emotionally, so i called in sick.

i went to see the dr who was a lovely man (not my usual dr) exlpained how i was feeling and he said it was natural and rational as the risk of miscarriage is very high   not really what i wanted to hear but..... anyway he signed me off for 2 weeks.

I also called ISIS and explained my symptoms and fears and they booked me in for a scan yest pm. Me and dh went and it wasn't good news. She found a sac and a yolk but no fetal pole   she said she would have expected to see a heartbeat by now. Also the sac was measuring 5 weeks and 4 days and yesterday i was 6 weeks and 4 days.

As i haven't bled yet she said there is a chance its just a slow developer and we need to go back thurs to see if anything has changed.


I could tell that julie thought the worst, but we'll just have to wait and see. I managed to hold the tears bck until we walked out o reception   It bloody hurts.

love to all,

will keep you informed

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh cleo, let's just hope it is early days and things will progress. I don't know what to say, as nothing I can say will make you feel any better I don't think. Just try to relax and not worry about it too much, although I bet it is all you are thinking about. Take care, look after yourself. If you need anything let me know, I am only down the road.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Cleo~ I'm so sorry that ur scan didn't go as planned hunny     I'm keeping everything crossed that it is a slow developer that you have in there          My SIL had the same and her little bubs was born on sat... hope this is of some comfort  

Well things are very busy this end ladies and i'm so sorry i don't get the chance to post much atm..... My new niece was born on sat weighing in at 5lb 10oz but is now in scbu due to an infection.... poor SIL is not having an easy time of it as bubs won't feed properly either   We haven't been able to go and see her yet which has been hard and hope to get down the hosp asap when the security lightens a bit. Apparently the hosp have an infection going about so are limiting visitors heavily.

Hope everyone is hanging in there.... Cath~ What clever dogs you have!!

Tricksy~ Hows ur TX going hunny??

Sam xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh Cleo - I am so shocked and sad for you. There is nothing I can say that will make things any easier for you. I just hope and pray that things will have changed for the better on Thursday. I am thinking of you             

Loui


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Cleo -    what a worrying time for you!! I am praying little one is a slow developer. Can they give you any medication to boost things up? When are you supposed to go back for a scan? TRy to stay sane but I know it's so hard, you know where I am if you need a chat.

Rachel - great news about your being all raedy to go. Well done for managing to arrange stuff at work at such short notice. Lots of   for Wednesday!   about your friend, people really don't think  

PiePig - excellent news that you can cycle so soon! 

Em -   about DS leaving home. I agree with Shelley about this idea of taking a hobby, with DH or on your own. What do you like doing?

Shelley - well done on the weight loss, you must look even more gorgeous than ever   How sweet of DH sending you flowers.   about your boss's phone call, I can't see why some people are so insensitive ...

Tricksy - hope your headache had gone and that you had a nice evening.

Cathie -   about what your mum said, she really should know better. 

SamOTM - hope your little niece gets better soon  

Lisa, Loui - hope you are okay.

I have up and down moments, and up and down days. Trying to keep myself as busy as possible (and to keep away from other threads!).  I just have to try and control my emotions better, anyway it's not doing any good to worry (and it's getting to DH too), and if things are wrong they are wrong anyway if that makes sense. PMA - I'm going to chant this to myself and try and make it work  

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - darling sending you the biggest hugs ever           im       that all works out ok for you sweetie - lots of love darling


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Rivka - PMA sounds like a good idea to me!

Shelley - wowee - more weight loss - you go girl! Your DH sounds such a sweetie - I cant wait to meet him if DH's are coming to the Meet.

Rachel - EC tomorrow - GOOD LUCK     . My 2nd IVF was brought forward by 3 days - and after the initial shock I stopped worrying because you don't want to risk leaving them in and then loosing them by ovulating. Hope this makes sense! Better out than in! Keep drinking that mail and taking the Royal Jelly - and keep a hot water bottle on your tummy until EC. Will your DH be looking after you when you return home? Is he a good cook? If not, make a huge batch of chilli, spaghetti bolognaise and lasagna and freeze them into individual portions - that way you don't have to worry about cooking during the first few days of the 2ww! I went overboard and cooked too mch (we still have a few things left in the freezer!).

Loui


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

just gatecrashing to give cleo   i am   that things turn ariound hunny, thinking of you both  

xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo -      I will keep   that bubs is just a late implanter and that everything will be fine on Thursday.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - just looked this up - not sure if it will help or not 

The fetal pole is a thickening on the margin of the yolk sac of a fetus during pregnancy. It is usually identified at 6.5 weeks with abdominal ultrasound imaging, and 6 weeks with vaginal ultrasound imaging. *However it is quite normal for the fetal pole to not be visible until about 8 weeks.* The fetal pole may be seen at 2-4 mm crown-rump length (CRL), and heart motion is often detected when it is seen. In the embryo, the heartbeat is seen as a regular flutter, which should be first evident at 5 mm CRL. If the embryo is less than 5 mm CRL, it is possible for it to be healthy without showing a heartbeat, though a follow up study in 5-7 days will almost always demonstrate the heartbeat.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Emma, good investigation work. That would certainly put my mind at rest. I hope that is the case for Cleo and that she gets to see the heartbeat soon.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for all you best wishes.

Cleg  -  

Angel - you are s sweet hun,trying to put my mind at rest.  

My best friend has been scouring the internet for stories to. Apparently if you have a tilted uterus (which i do) it is common for them not to see anything.

Just feel quite numb at the moment and can't let myself think either way.

just hope and pray that thursday gives us some conclusive results, but i have a feeling this may go on a while.

Love to all


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cleo - Angel's words are really reassuring. Please keep the PMA going  .

Loui


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - that all sounds quite reassuring. It's a shame ISIS didn't say that the tilted uterus could affect the scan readings as that could have saved you a few hours worry.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Well done Em for the research! This sounds promising. I think probably mnay ladies don't even know about when the h/b should be seen because they first scan at 12 wks, unfortunately all of us have been through a lot and have more chances to worry ...

Cleo - what you say about the titled uterus makes a lot of sense to me. Try and relax (easier said than done, I know!). Lots of   for Thursday morning.

Rivka x


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

hi gals

have been absent as got caught up on the cycle buddy board as due to start DR  this week - not sure if scared happy -or scared scared!!  i'm sure you all know what i mean!

Cleo - please please don't worry too much - i know that is the easiest thing i could say - but sending you a big  and   that thurs scan is all ok.


Rachel - fab news - but can i ask about the Royal Jelly i keep reading about - what exactly are you taking?

Or the chocolate honeycomb sound even better - who / what/ HOW do i get some of that!!

Em - how did the spring cleaning go?  i mentioned to hubby that maybe sat we could do ours - went down like a lead balloon!

     to all of us & lots of  

xxsamxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi all

Cleo - hunny lots of          I hope Thursday brings good news xx


Love Jo xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Afternoon all. I'm half an hour from leaving my office at Stansted for the last time. I'm a little sad as I do have some good friends here but it's also a big relief to know all the rubbish won't be my problem any longer. Then just one more day to get through on Friday and I'm done. 

Cleo -   again. I hope Em's research has eased your worries a bit, though I can't imagine what it must have felt like coming out of that scan. If you need a distraction at all I'm off the next two days so you're welcome to come and sit and chat whilst i make chocolate (just don't tell Shelley or Julia or they'll fight you for any honeycomb   )

Rachel - how did the trigger go? Did you have an odd time in the middle of the night?

Tricksy - hope your back is feeling better. 

Sammij - I know exactly how you feel. It's a scary time in many different ways.   and   that this is the one for you. 

Rivka - we can do the same for you as for Cleo and kick you back in here if we catch you lurking on other treads that might worry you too much. 

Loui - do you have any idea how long it will take to get an answer from ARGC on having to monitor first? 

Lisa - how are you? I've been looking at hte tx abroad threads a lot lately and it's amazing what is out there. there is a clinic in the states that offers a risk programme for IVF where you pay $20000 for up to 6 cycles and if you don't have  a baby at the end of it they give you your money back   They have some restrictions, but do donor IVF with only some additional costs for the donor. Why oh why is it all so expensive here?

I need to take my boxes of rubbish out to the car (amazing what you can accumulate in 4 years) so I'd best sign off for now. 

Cathie x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Cleo, I hope the details you have found out have put your mind at ease a little bit. I know only time will tell, but at least we don't know for sure that it is bad news. I hope you and DH are okay.  

Shelley, well done on the weight loss. I think I had better have the honeycomb as you don't want to put the weight back on! I bet you are looking fab, you skinny minnie! 

Cathie, how are you feeling after your last day at work? I hope everyone was really sad to see you go. It is amazing how much crap you can accumulate over the years - I still have a box full of stuff in the loft from my last job that will probably never see the light of day again. Did I see that you are making honeycomb soon? Remember me before Shelley and I will make it worth your while   That information regarding the American clinic is amazing. I always thought the American clinics would be more expensive than the UK.

Will be back on later to do more personals. Hope everyone has enjoyed the sunshine today.

Love Moo xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies

Please save any messages before posting as I shall be locking this thread shortly and you may lose them.......

Thanks
Natasha x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=138268.0

N xx


----------

